# Aion Pause



## Kehlas (10. November 2009)

Hallo Aion Community... Dies soll keine direkte Umfrage sein, sondern ich möchte nur allgemein mal ein anliegen loswerden.
Vorweg bitte nur sachliche Meinungen dazu, danke.

Und zwar hab ich das Problem, das bei mir irgendwie die "Luft" raus ist. Ich spiele jetzt Aion seit dem Release und habe mir einen Spiritmaster auf Stufe 30 erspielt. Ich muß sagen, das ich am Anfang von Aion sehr begeistert war und es mir auch jetzt noch ganz gut gefällt. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, das bei bei diesem Spiel irgendetwas fehlt. Ich habe vorher ein hier jetzt nicht genanntes MMO 4 Jahre gespielt und wollte einfach mal was anderes probieren. Worauf ich hinaus will ist, geht es da nur mir so oder geht es dem einen oder anderen von euch auch so, das eben irgendwie das gewisse etwas fehlt. Ich weiß man sollte Aion nicht mit einem bestimmten anderen MMo vergleichen, aber man hat eben viele Sachen  in einem anderen MMO lieb gewonnen und die vermisst man einfach in Aion. (ich rede nicht von Erfolgen sondern von Features).

Habe auch festgestellt das ca. 70 Prozent meiner Bekannten mit Aion schon wieder aufgehört haben bzw. es vor haben. Woran könnte das liegen?

P.S Ich bin 31 Jahre alt, Berufstätig und habe Familie ( nur um Kiddi geflame schonmal im Vorfeld im Keim zu ersticken)
Danke für eure wertgeschätze Meinung und vielleicht Ideen warum Aion einfach nicht so recht den sogenannten "Suchtfaktor" bei mir auslösen will.


----------



## Virthu (10. November 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Hallo Aion Community... Dies soll keine direkte Umfrage sein, sondern ich möchte nur allgemein mal ein anliegen loswerden.
> Vorweg bitte nur sachliche Meinungen dazu, danke.
> 
> Und zwar hab ich das Problem, das bei mir irgendwie die "Luft" raus ist. Ich spiele jetzt Aion seit dem Release und habe mir einen Spiritmaster auf Stufe 30 erspielt. Ich muß sagen, das ich am Anfang von Aion sehr begeistert war und es mir auch jetzt noch ganz gut gefällt. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, das bei bei diesem Spiel irgendetwas fehlt. Ich habe vorher ein hier jetzt nicht genanntes MMO 4 Jahre gespielt und wollte einfach mal was anderes probieren. Worauf ich hinaus will ist, geht es da nur mir so oder geht es dem einen oder anderen von euch auch so, das eben irgendwie das gewisse etwas fehlt. Ich weiß man sollte Aion nicht mit einem bestimmten anderen MMo vergleichen, aber man eben viele Sachen lieb gewonnen und die vermisst man einfach in Aion.
> ...



das "etwas", das hier fehlt, ist imo etwas komplett neus und eigenständiges, was das spiel von der masse abheben würde. wow hat als erstes ein sehr solides questsystem samt instanzen hingelegt(zumindest sehe ich das so). warhammer hat pvp von 1 bis endspiel. prima sache. vor allem, dass man mit pvp leveln kann, ist sehr markantes element dieses spiels. eve online hat eine sehr offene welt, die sich stetig ändert und für jeden spielstil mittlerweile recht viel bieten kann. sci-fi ambiente steht im krassen kontrast zu den fantasy mmos.

aion hat imo nichts neues bis auf das fliegen, welches für mehr probleme sorgt, als es nutzen bringt. wie 4players-tester es richig bemerkt hatten, ging man bei ncsoft wohl zu sehr auf nummer sicher.
alles ist recht solide, aber hier und da sind gewisse mängel zu sehen, questverlauf ist etwas holprig und die spielerschaft ist sehr stark darauf ausgerichtet, das "endspiel" zu erreichen.

meine persönliche enttäuschung ist im moment im design der welt begründet. auf elyos seite sucht man vergebens nach wirklich markanten ortschaften, epischen bauten oder zum thema passenden "schlössern im himmel". abyss hat bestimmt hier und da eine beeindruckende ecke im oberteil, aber nichts, wo man sich kurz hinstellen und den blick über die landschaft schweifen lassen könnte.

ich sehe da ein paar parallelen zu der entwicklung von lineage 2, weshalb man in einem halben jahr mit etwas mehr deutlich interessanteren gebieten rechnen könnte.


----------



## Mareike1978 (10. November 2009)

Warum fragste du die Comme ob du eine Pause machen solltest oder nicht? Musst du doch selber Wissen wenn es dir nicht richtig zusagt. Naja das du 31 Jahre bist ist mal dahin gestellt und in den anderen 2 Sachen auch.


----------



## Highlike (10. November 2009)

geht mir auch so^^
bin jetzt exakt Stufe 30 mit meinem Sorcerer und habe irgendwie nichtsmehr was mich antreibt weiterzuleveln.
Aion nimmt einen einfach nicht bei der Hand wie ein gewisses anderes MMO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man wird einfach in eine wunderschöne Welt geschmissen und es wird einem gesagt "warum größere Gebiete? In anderen MMO's mit größeren LvL Gebieten läufst du doch auch nur diesen eine Weg durch, wenn du schnell lvln möchtest"
und bei Quests geht das ganze weiter...
"warum willst du Quests? Nimmste halt 100x die eine beim gleichen NPC an und schlachtest Mobs ab"
bei anderen MMO's hat man z.B. immer die hoffnung, dass der nächste NPC ne interessante Quest hat. Das das nicht so ist, ist schade. Aber es treibt einen trotzdem zum LvL'n an.


----------



## Tellur01 (10. November 2009)

Letztendlich denke ich, muss Du das für Dich selbst rausfinden.

Was das Alter, Lebensumstände und MMOs her angeht haben wir viel gemeinsam.
Ich persönlich kann die Frage "Warum AION kein Suchtfaktor hat" wie folgt beantworten: Der Lack ist irgendwie ab. Das ganze "haben wollen" "erreichen wollen" "erster sein wollen" gab es schon mal - und hat auf Dauer nicht befriedigt.

Davon abgesehen bin ich bei der Beta ohne Erwartungen gestartet und "das vermissen" war zwar am Anfang bei bestimmten Dingen groß, aber ich persönlich kann damit leben. Jetzt ist halt nur die Frage, Kehlas, ob Du das auch kannst.
Du sagt, es haben viele deiner Bekanntschaften das Spiel gequittet? Wie steht es mit neuen Bekanntschaften? Ich selbst habe schon einige neue Leute kennengelernt, mit denen das leveln/Instanzen gehen/PVP sehr viel Spaß macht.
Und erlich gesagt, kommt es mir bei einem MMORPG darauf an Spaß zu haben und neue Leute kennenzulernen.


----------



## ei8th (10. November 2009)

Aus meiner Sicht heraus ist es "normal", dass so etwas passiert.

Mir selbst ist insgesamt die Lust auf MMOs einfach vergangen. Ich spiele jetzt seit mehr als 10 Jahren MMOs und arbeite auch noch in dem Bereich, und bei mir ist die Luft einfach raus, und das hat nichts mit Aion im Speziellen zu tun.

Ich denke dass es vor allem bei Leuten die älteren Semesters sind und die schon das ein oder andere Spiel gesehen haben leicht passieren kann, dass einem bei "noch einem neuen MMO" einfach die Lust vergeht. Auch hier wieder muss das nicht im Speziellen an Aion liegen, sondern dieser Thread könnte in dieser Form auch in jedem anderen MMO-Forum stehen.


----------



## Kehlas (10. November 2009)

Mareike1978 schrieb:


> Warum fragste du die Comme ob du eine Pause machen solltest oder nicht? Musst du doch selber Wissen wenn es dir nicht richtig zusagt. Naja das du 31 Jahre bist ist mal dahin gestellt und in den anderen 2 Sachen auch.




Danke,aber ich bat um sachliche Meinungen dazu.


----------



## Kehlas (10. November 2009)

Mareike1978 schrieb:


> Warum fragste du die Comme ob du eine Pause machen solltest oder nicht? Musst du doch selber Wissen wenn es dir nicht richtig zusagt. Naja das du 31 Jahre bist ist mal dahin gestellt und in den anderen 2 Sachen auch.



Falls du mir nicht glauben solltest, kannst du gern mal mein Profil auf MySpace besuchen,liebe Mareike   Name:  Morpheus7378


----------



## xerkxes (10. November 2009)

Mich hats etwas später mit 42 erwischt. Es ist alles nicht schlecht gemacht, keine Frage aber wenn man etwas vordenkt merkt man wie unendlich viel man in diesem Spiel farmen muss für ein paar Stunden konkurrenzfähigen Spaß im Endgame-PVP wo Hardcorezocker auf Casual trifft....



ei8th schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht heraus ist es "normal", dass so etwas passiert.
> 
> Mir selbst ist insgesamt die Lust auf MMOs einfach vergangen. Ich spiele jetzt seit mehr als 10 Jahren MMOs und arbeite auch noch in dem Bereich, und bei mir ist die Luft einfach raus, und das hat nichts mit Aion im Speziellen zu tun.



Ich merke auch langsam eine MMO-Müdigkeit. Derzeit spiele ich Warhammer und es wird vielleicht auch das letzte MMO sein, das ich spiele. Sollte es die EA-Einsparungen nicht überleben, werde ich mir erstmal Dragonage und Risen anschauen.


----------



## Kehlas (10. November 2009)

Tellur01 schrieb:


> Letztendlich denke ich, muss Du das für Dich selbst rausfinden.
> 
> Was das Alter, Lebensumstände und MMOs her angeht haben wir viel gemeinsam.
> Ich persönlich kann die Frage "Warum AION kein Suchtfaktor hat" wie folgt beantworten: Der Lack ist irgendwie ab. Das ganze "haben wollen" "erreichen wollen" "erster sein wollen" gab es schon mal - und hat auf Dauer nicht befriedigt.
> ...



Das ist ja eben eines dieser Probleme. Spaß steht bei mir eben auch an erster Stelle aber ich habe den Spaß an Aion irgendwie verloren und möchte ihn eigentlich wiederhaben. Es gelingt einfach nicht. Komischer weise habe ich an meinem "alten" MMo immer noch Spaß und das nach 4 Jahren und obwohl es eigentlich schon "ausgeleiert" ist und ich schon seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten im Endcontent spiele.


----------



## Virthu (10. November 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Das ist ja eben eines dieser Probleme. Spaß steht bei mir eben auch an erster Stelle aber ich habe den Spaß an Aion irgendwie verloren und möchte ihn eigentlich wiederhaben. Es gelingt einfach nicht. Komischer weise habe ich an meinem "alten" MMo immer noch Spaß und das nach 4 Jahren und obwohl es eigentlich schon "ausgeleiert" ist und ich schon seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten im Endcontent spiele.


dein altes mmorpg hat es perfektioniert, den leuten die item-karotte vor die nase zu hängen. mehrere karotten sogar, für jeden spieltypus. aion ist da etwas erbarmungloser, was man schon bei den dropraten der instanzbossen sieht.
die besagten karotten hat man auch hier, nur sind diese nicht so in scheinbar greibarer nähe platziert und imo mit einem deutlich langwierigeren beschaffungsprozess verbunden, als dass man sich vom sammeltrieb gepackt auf solche herausforderung stürzen würde.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (10. November 2009)

Ich hab schon nach dem Probemonat aufgehört. Habe irgendwie keine Lust mehr Monster zu kloppen, zu looten, kloppen, looten, kloppen, looten. Ich spiel wieder GTA IV. ^^


----------



## Fendrin (10. November 2009)

Hi,

ich bin jetzt kurz vor Level 32, spiele aber auch mit dem Gedanken aufzuhören. Mir stellt sich einfach die Frage, ob es sich lohnt AION bis Level 50 durchzuziehen, nur um dann am 50er gezerg-PvP teilzunehmen. Zumindest ist das mein persönlicher Eindruck, was ich bis jetzt an PvP erlebt habe. Und darauf hab ich einfach keine Lust.

Vllt reaktivier ich wieder meinen HdRO Account, mal schauen. 

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Tellur01 (10. November 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Spaß steht bei mir eben auch an erster Stelle aber ich habe den Spaß an Aion irgendwie verloren und möchte ihn eigentlich wiederhaben.





> Komischer weise habe ich an meinem "alten" MMo immer noch Spaß



So wie ich das lese, hast Du eigentlich die Entscheidung schon unbewusst getroffen. 
Fakt ist, das Dir AION zzt kein Spaß macht. Dein altes Spiel jedoch.
Es fehlt die Motivation zur Zeit. Das kann ich gut verstehen.

Die ersten paar Spieltage sind vorbei. Viel "neues" sieht man nicht mehr und man ist jetzt dabei sich hoch zu leveln. Dabei haben viele Spieler Questlöcher was hochgrinden bedeutet. Da bleibt der Spielspaß auf der Strecke...
...Jetzt ist es aber so, das keine gute Fee kommen wird und einen Zauberstab schwingt und AION wieder interessant wird.
In dieser Situation kommt es darauf an Dinge zu finden, die einen motvieren.
Bei mir sind das momentan die Berufe, die ich hochskille. Wenn ich davon genug habe, level ich weiter und hoffe auf spannende PvP/Festungskämpfe (ohne Abstürzen des client).

Was mir bei AION gefällt, ist das die Wege noch nicht ausgetreten sind.
Es gibt keine 1000 Guides die mir vorschreiben wie ich spielen soll, skillen, optimieren meiner Kleidung etc.. Wenn man sich die Zeit hinzuschauen, sind die Landschaften sehr detaireich und ein wares Paradies für Sammler.
Das gefällt mir.  Und kommt meiner Spielweise entgegen. Explorer ftw. Das ist meine Langzeit-Motivation.

Einen Ratschlag kann ich Dir, Kehlas, nicht geben, aber stell dir mal die Frage: Wie würdest du Dich fühlen wenn Du das Abo auslaufen lässt? Trauer? Verlustgefühl?
Wenn ja: Gib AION noch eine Chance. Vielleicht nimmst du eine kurze Auszeit nach Ende Deines Abos - und entdeckst AION aus einer zeitlichen Distanz heraus neu. zum Beispiel um Weinachten herum. Viel Zeit und kein Stress.
Falls Du kein Bedauern empfindest: Dann hat es auch keinen Sinn das Du Dich zu etwas zwingst. Dann ist es besser Du ziehst einen Schlussstrich und quittest das Spiel.


----------



## dedennis (10. November 2009)

Also mir machts immer noch genauso viel spass wie in der beta.
irgendwie fehlt mir aber auch noch was aber spassfaktor ist immernoch da!
In der Anfangszeit wollte ich eigentlich aufören das die Spamerei: "Wo ist Poppy?" oder "Wo ist Tutty" mir so auf die Nerven ging. Wochenlang diese blöden Fragen mitleiweile gehts ja. 
Hoffe ich spiele es noch länger


----------



## flogo (10. November 2009)

Schön zu lesen dass immer mehr Leute raffen, dass das Spiel eine reine Mogelpackung ist. Originale F2P - Kost. Hab für den Mist leider auch 45 € ausgegeben. Habe mir seit Everquest II alle nennenswerten MMOs (LOTRO,AOC,WOW,WAR) gekauft, aber so schnell wie bei AION habe ich noch nie das Handtuch geworfen. Fallt nicht drauf rein, spart euch das Geld, spendet es oder gebt es an Sylvester für Knaller und Raketen aus, da habt ihr mehr von.


----------



## MrBlaki (10. November 2009)

flogo schrieb:


> Schön zu lesen dass immer mehr Leute raffen, dass das Spiel eine reine Mogelpackung ist. Originale F2P - Kost. Hab für den Mist leider auch 45 € ausgegeben. Habe mir seit Everquest II alle nennenswerten MMOs (LOTRO,AOC,WOW,WAR) gekauft, aber so schnell wie bei AION habe ich noch nie das Handtuch geworfen. Fallt nicht drauf rein, spart euch das Geld, spendet es oder gebt es an Sylvester für Knaller und Raketen aus, da habt ihr mehr von.



Vielleicht hatt der ein oder andere doch Spass am Grinden ^^
Wieso dann nicht kaufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (10. November 2009)

Ich kann dich gut verstehen, mir geht es im Moment mit 37 genauso, es is ja Fakt, dass man ab da viel grindem muss. Wenn man das zusammen mit Freunden macht und im TS zusammen abhängt macht das ja auch riesen Fun. Leider haben bei mir schon fast alle Kumpels Aion aufgegeben, was vielleicht noch erschwerend hinzu kommt.
Auch ist das Kämpfen nicht so spannend, wie in einem gewissen MMO, da mein bei Aion während den Kämpfen immer CDs hat und zwischendurch nichts als Autohits kommen. Da ich über 10 Jahre jünger bin als der Te, liegt mein Augenmerk vielleicht auch ein wenig mehr auf Aktion, wenn also die PvE Kämpfe etwas dynamischer währen, wäre es bestimmt noch einmal eine Überlegung wert.
Ich hoffe ja, das eines der beiden anstehenden Weltraum MMOs gut wird, da dort ja Skill über Equip (in dem Fall Raumschiff) gehen soll. 
Ich sehe das so, macht man halt mal ne Pause und tacht vielleicht in die Story eines Singleplayer RPGs ala Dragon Age ein, auch wenn das keinen Chat hat, was ich nach dem ersten Tag in einem MMO in solchen Spielen sehr vermisst habe, aber dann kann man ja zwischendurch auch mal wieder ein Multiplayer Spiel, ohne "massiv" davon spielen, kommt ja gerade was schönes neues ala COD:MW2 und Left4Dead2.
Hmm mist Text is zu lang geworden, gerade so langweilig^^.


----------



## Klos1 (10. November 2009)

Naja, wenn es dir jetzt schon langweilig wird, dann ist es halt nichts für dich. An was das liegt, daß kannst du selbst wohl am besten sagen. Ich finde halt, daß Wow was das Spielgefühl, damit meine ich das Gefühl eins mit der Spielwelt zu sein, Maßstäbe gesetzt hat. Ob das jetzt vielleicht auch ein Stück weit Einbildung ist, daß vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Als gesichert gilt jedoch aber der Sachverhalt, daß man zu dem Spiel, welches man als erstes mmo gespielt hat, eine besondere Beziehung entwickelt. Mir geht es z.b. so mit Daoc. Die schönsten Erlebnisse ingame stehen bei mir in Bezug mit diesen Spiel. Es war zwar nicht wirklich mein erstes, aber dennoch das erste, daß ich wirklich verschlungen habe.

Dennoch, daß schönste Ingame-Gefühl vermochte bisher wie gesagt Wow zu vermitteln. Allerdings stelle ich nun auch dort fest, daß ich mich inzwischen nur noch langweile, wenn ich mal wieder reaktiviert und mich eingelogt habe. Irgendwann ist eben überall die Luft heraus.

Was wollte ich jetzt nun eigentlich damit sagen? Naja, eben das sich wahrscheinlich kein kommendes mmo mehr so anfühlt wie die ersten, die man gespielt hat. Es war eben noch alles neu und hat dementsprechend auch fasziniert.

Zu Aion kann ich bisher nur sagen, daß ich es ganz okay finde. Es hat mich bisher zwar nicht vom Hocker gehauen, aber es ist okay und macht immo auch noch Spass. Das ganz große Suchtgefühl wollte sich zwar nicht einstellen, aber das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (10. November 2009)

Ich muss meine ganz ehrliche Meinung sagen:
AION ist wirklich eine Art "Mogelpackung".
Ich habe mit AION nach dem Freimonat ausgedient. Einfach aus dem Grund: Es fehlt etwas. Ich meine AION´s Grafik ist wunderschön und die Rüstungen super. Aber die Quests sind etwas fade. Oftmals muss man nur Stupide Mobs klatschen, 100 mal. Das abyss ist unbalanced. Der Sorcerer´oder Spiritmaster haut einen Gladi/Templer einfach mal eben weg.
Keepfights sind nicht ganz okay. Quantität statt Qualität.
Ich muss sagen AION hat viel Potenzial, aber mit der jetzigen lage und Technik ist dort nichts rauszuholen.
Ausserdem würde ich eh ab 5.2.2010 STO spielen, und 4 Monate in einem Asia MMO sind zwar etwas, aber einfach nicht genug.


----------



## Kehlas (10. November 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es dir jetzt schon langweilig wird, dann ist es halt nichts für dich. An was das liegt, daß kannst du selbst wohl am besten sagen. Ich finde halt, daß Wow was das Spielgefühl, damit meine ich das Gefühl eins mit der Spielwelt zu sein, Maßstäbe gesetzt hat. Ob das jetzt vielleicht auch ein Stück weit Einbildung ist, daß vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Als gesichert gilt jedoch aber der Sachverhalt, daß man zu dem Spiel, welches man als erstes mmo gespielt hat, eine besondere Beziehung entwickelt. Mir geht es z.b. so mit Daoc. Die schönsten Erlebnisse ingame stehen bei mir in Bezug mit diesen Spiel. Es war zwar nicht wirklich mein erstes, aber dennoch das erste, daß ich wirklich verschlungen habe.
> 
> Dennoch, daß schönste Ingame-Gefühl vermochte bisher wie gesagt Wow zu vermitteln. Allerdings stelle ich nun auch dort fest, daß ich mich inzwischen nur noch langweile, wenn ich mal wieder reaktiviert und mich eingelogt habe. Irgendwann ist eben überall die Luft heraus.
> 
> ...




Ich danke dir für deine Aussage, das ist es wohl auch. Die Beziehung zum ersten MMo das einen fesselte, das scheint in der Tat ein großer Faktor zu sein.


----------



## Abigayle (10. November 2009)

Ich spiel jetzt seit gut 4 Wochen AION, hab vorher GW,WoW und auch WAR gespielt. Guild Wars war mein erstes MMO (ja, ich nenns mal so, auch wenn manche was anderes sagen) udn ich spiels auch heute immer wieder mit Begeisterung. Also kann ich mich nur der Aussage anschließen, das erste MMO, was man spielte zieht einen immer wieder an, wie eine Motto das Licht. Auf irgendeine unterbewusste Art und Weise, man macht das sicher nicht mit voller Absicht, kann ein neues Spiel dem alten nicht das Wasser reichen. Ich kenn das von Resident Evil Spielen. Spiel das seit 1999, alsos eit Teil 1 udn ich fand kein Nachfolgendes RE das dem ersten in Thema Atmosphäre,... das Wasser reichen konnte.
Ich denke mal, das ist einfach eine Art "Urinstinkt". (Man, das klingt kacke)

Aber im Großen und Ganzen, wenn du dich selber zum Spielen "zwingen" musst, das macht das ganze Game für dich keinen Sinn. Mach ne Pause, schau später nochmal rein und schau dann weiter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (10. November 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Also kann ich mich nur der Aussage anschließen, das erste MMO, was man spielte zieht einen immer wieder an, wie eine Motto das Licht. Auf irgendeine unterbewusste Art und Weise, man macht das sicher nicht mit voller Absicht, kann ein neues Spiel dem alten nicht das Wasser reichen.



Das trifft vielleicht auf viele zu aber nicht auf alle. Mein erstes MMO war WoW, welches ich lange vor Wotlk gequittet habe. Wotlk selber habe ich gar nimmer gekauft. Ich glaube eher, dass viele einfach mit den Umstellungen nicht klar kommen, die ein anderes MMO mit sich bringt. Es würden ja auch nicht viele Windows und die darin liebgewonnenen Funktionen aufgeben und auf Linux oder MacOS umsteigen obwohl bekannt ist, dass sie in vielen Sachen die Nase vorn haben.


----------



## TheGui (10. November 2009)

flogo schrieb:


> Schön zu lesen dass immer mehr Leute raffen, dass das Spiel eine reine Mogelpackung ist. Originale F2P - Kost. Hab für den Mist leider auch 45 &#8364; ausgegeben. Habe mir seit Everquest II alle nennenswerten MMOs (LOTRO,AOC,WOW,WAR) gekauft, aber so schnell wie bei AION habe ich noch nie das Handtuch geworfen. Fallt nicht drauf rein, spart euch das Geld, spendet es oder gebt es an Sylvester für Knaller und Raketen aus, da habt ihr mehr von.


Amen... Ich idiot hab mir noch nen Monat via Paysave geholt damit ich überhaupt loslegen kann... und der liegt jetz brach >_>

Das Spiel Punktet in viele unwichtigen und nebensächlichen dingen... aber im Kern versagt es... man schafft es einfach nicht sich mit der figur zu identifizieren... Vom Grinden und der Langeweile abgesehen.


----------



## Grimtom (10. November 2009)

Was erwartet man von einem Asia-Grinder, bei dem extra für den EU Markt ne Handlung "reingeschustert" wird ?
Das war jedenfalls für mich der Grund erst garnicht auf die Idee zu kommen mir Aion zu kaufen. Da habe ich das Geld lieber in ein 3 Monats AoC Abo investiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte mal warten bis das Spiel für 20 Euros zu haben ist ... aber wenn ich das hier so lese !?? Lass ich es lieber.


----------



## joscho (11. November 2009)

flogo schrieb:


> Schön zu lesen dass immer mehr Leute raffen, dass das Spiel eine reine Mogelpackung ist. Originale F2P - Kost. Hab für den Mist leider auch 45 € ausgegeben. Habe mir seit Everquest II alle nennenswerten MMOs (LOTRO,AOC,WOW,WAR) gekauft, aber so schnell wie bei AION habe ich noch nie das Handtuch geworfen. Fallt nicht drauf rein, spart euch das Geld, spendet es oder gebt es an Sylvester für Knaller und Raketen aus, da habt ihr mehr von.




ich würds noch besser finden die hälfte des geldes armen kindern in der dritten welt zukommen zu lassen. das gibt ein echt gutes gefühl welches beim stumpfsinnigen lvl grinden niemals aufkommen kann. 

treffen sich bei aion 2 farm bots. sagt der eine dem anderen, du ich glaube ich habe eben einen menschlichen spieler gesehen. sagt der andre bot, meinst du die gibt es hier wirklich.

in diesem sinne meiner meinung nach ist das game gut für die tonne.
p.s. das betrifft aber auch das sogenannte andere mmo von dem ich den eindruck habe es
wagen hier vor ehrfurcht einige es nicht mal beim namen zu nennen.
denen wünsche ich gute besserung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (11. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> ich würds noch besser finden die hälfte des geldes armen kindern in der dritten welt zukommen zu lassen. das gibt ein echt gutes gefühl welches beim stumpfsinnigen lvl grinden niemals aufkommen kann.
> 
> treffen sich bei aion 2 farm bots. sagt der eine dem anderen, du ich glaube ich habe eben einen menschlichen spieler gesehen. sagt der andre bot, meinst du die gibt es hier wirklich.
> 
> ...




Jedem seine Meinung. Kein Ding. Aber dann seit ihr in Offline RP's defenitiv besser aufgehoben. So long!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (11. November 2009)

Ich habe im Moment ein Motivationstief aus zweierlei Gründen. 

Grund 1: Das Spiel
Ab Level 36/37 ist ein deutliches Questloch meiner Meinung nach. Man kann vieles schönreden, aber Quests wie jene im Lepharisten Konstruktionslager und im Kaidan HQ, die darauf hinauslaufen dass man hunderte von Mobs killen muss, sind keine Quests mehr. Da hätte man den Questgeber auch weglassen können und dem Spieler sagen können "sodele, ab jetzt ist grinden angesagt!"
Mag sein dass sich grinderfahrene Asier daran nicht stören, aber wenn das Spiel bei uns überleben will muss es mehr bieten. Aber ich bin mir bewusst es ist ein neues Spiel das sich gerade in den ersten Monaten noch sehr verändern wird. Deswegen will ich nicht einfach damit aufhören. Aber zur Zeit fällt es mir schon schwer mich zu motivieren. So warte vor allem auf neue Patches.

Grund 2: Meine Legion
Der zweite Grund für mein Motivationstief ist meine Legion, deren Member zum Grossteil bereits aufgehört haben mit AION. Die meisten von ihnen stecken noch zu sehr in WoW drin und wollten halt bloss mal gucken wie AION so ist. Aus eigener Erfahrung mit AoC und Warhammer die ich beide neben WoW gespielt hab, weiss ich dass das nicht funktioniert. Man muss schon mit dem alten Spiel abgeschlossen haben bevor man sich auf ein neues einlassen kann um langfristig Spass daran zu haben. Das ist sonst wie beim fremdgehen. Man machts weil man was neues erleben will. Aber sobald es etwas schwieriger wird, ist die langjährige Freundin wieder gut genug.


----------



## Immondys (11. November 2009)

Ich habe Aion jetzt auch erstmal mit Level 28 den Rücken gekehrt. Dies liegt aber nicht am Spiel selbst, habe ich mich doch in keinem meiner vorherigen MMOs derart mit meinen Char identifizieren können. Mein Weg zu MMO´s lief über Morrowind zu WoW, weil es da grade an den Start ging, Guild Wars hab ich ebenfalls wie AoC, WAR und Eve ausprobiert. Ich glaube einfach das ich eine gewisse MMO Übersättigung habe und ich das ewige Berufeskillen und und Charleveln zu hassen beginne. Hab mal UT 3 ausgepackt, bei dem ich früher recht gut war und es hat mich wieder gepackt. Mal schauen ob ich mal wieder Spass an irgendeinem MMO finden werde, aber derzeit wars das. Gehts anderen genau so?


----------



## Abigayle (11. November 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Ich habe Aion jetzt auch erstmal mit Level 28 den Rücken gekehrt. Dies liegt aber nicht am Spiel selbst, habe ich mich doch in keinem meiner vorherigen MMOs derart mit meinen Char identifizieren können. Mein Weg zu MMO´s lief über Morrowind zu WoW, weil es da grade an den Start ging, Guild Wars hab ich ebenfalls wie AoC, WAR und Eve ausprobiert. Ich glaube einfach das ich eine gewisse MMO Übersättigung habe und ich das ewige Berufeskillen und und Charleveln zu hassen beginne. Hab mal UT 3 ausgepackt, bei dem ich früher recht gut war und es hat mich wieder gepackt. Mal schauen ob ich mal wieder Spass an irgendeinem MMO finden werde, aber derzeit wars das. Gehts anderen genau so?



Also die MMO Flut ist zur Zeit echt heftig, geb ich dir recht.  Massig drauf und die User sind "übersättigt", das ist schon das richtige Wort.
Ich hab auch nebenbei meine gute alte XBox 360 ausgepackt und zock auf Konsole. Bringt Abwechslung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mvposse (11. November 2009)

ich lese immer nur ich suche WOW-2 warum kann mir keiner helfen....
hrhrhrhrrhhrr

HDRO TESTEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (11. November 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Und zwar hab ich das Problem, das bei mir irgendwie die "Luft" raus ist. Ich spiele jetzt Aion seit dem Release und habe mir einen Spiritmaster auf Stufe 30 erspielt. Ich muß sagen, das ich am Anfang von Aion sehr begeistert war und es mir auch jetzt noch ganz gut gefällt. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, das bei bei diesem Spiel irgendetwas fehlt. Ich habe vorher ein hier jetzt nicht genanntes MMO 4 Jahre gespielt und wollte einfach mal was anderes probieren. Worauf ich hinaus will ist, geht es da nur mir so oder geht es dem einen oder anderen von euch auch so, das eben irgendwie das gewisse etwas fehlt. Ich weiß man sollte Aion nicht mit einem bestimmten anderen MMo vergleichen, aber man hat eben viele Sachen  in einem anderen MMO lieb gewonnen und die vermisst man einfach in Aion. (ich rede nicht von Erfolgen sondern von Features).



Jaja, der Aion-Hype ist solangsam vorbei. 

Dieses "WoW Sucks now, Aion is the shit"- Zeugs hört man auch immer weniger, ist halt nichts geworden.

Dieser Thread zeigt das deutlich.


----------



## Gimpo (11. November 2009)

Ich werde AION auch net weiter spielen weil das spiel mir einfach zu grind lastig ist.Ab 37 + is echt nur noch grinden angesagt weil die quest die man bekommt auch nur aufs mop klopfen ausgelegt sind und die inis sind ab 40+ auch nur grind,is halt nicht mein ding.Allen anderen wünsche ich bei AION viel spaß


----------



## mvposse (11. November 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Jaja, der Aion-Hype ist solangsam vorbei.
> 
> Dieses "WoW Sucks now, Aion is the shit"- Zeugs hört man auch immer weniger, ist halt nichts geworden.
> 
> Dieser Thread zeigt das deutlich.


/sing/word


----------



## Omidas (11. November 2009)

mvposse schrieb:


> ich lese immer nur ich suche WOW-2 warum kann mir keiner helfen....
> hrhrhrhrrhhrr
> 
> HDRO TESTEN!!!!!!!!!



Kein WoW2.

Eher ein funktionierendes Warhammer mit WoW-BC PvE^^.

PvE Instanzen finde ich gut gemacht und auch Spaßig. Habe aber aufgrund eines Internetproviderwechsels den Anschluss an meine
Levelgruppe verloren. Und gemeinsam Leveln macht nunmal viel mehr Spaß als alleine oder lange suchen müssen.

Was einem wirklich helfen würde, wäre wenn man auch effektiv übers PvP Leveln könnte. Das vermisse ich einfach ungemein. Denn
im Moment konkurieren immer wieder 2 nahezu gleich starke Antriebe in mir. Langsam aber stetig Leveln und Zwischendurch Spaß
haben. Wenn ich PvP mache, ärgere ich mich, das ich nicht Level. Und Level ich, würde ich gerne ne Pause machen um etwas im 
PvP zu entspannen.

Das geht jetzt noch, aber ich möchte nicht wissen, wie das mal mitm Twink werden sollte, wenn man in bestimmten Gebieten keine
Grind Gruppen so leicht mehr finden kann. Wobei ... bin ja fast in der Situation. Am Überlegen ob ich nicht doch lieber eine andere
Klasse spielen sollte, weil das Experiment Melee wohl nichts wird^^ Wobei ich dann wieder das Problem habe, das der Kantor in 3
Level ne gute Fähigkeit fürs PvP bekommen würde, mit dem der noch mehr Spaß machen würde. Aber dazu muss ich erstmal 3 Level
machen, aber dafür brauch ich etwas entspannung im PvP. Aber da fehlt mir halt die Fähigkeit und ich müsste "fix" 3 Level machen,
und man dreht sich im Kreis.

Naja mal schauen, wie der Patch wird. Aber egal wie der wird. Leven im PvP sollten die echt irgendwann rein bringen.


----------



## Pitchpaw (11. November 2009)

rückblickend muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass die erwartungen, die ich an aion stellte, und die sich auch in der beta zu bewahrheiten schienen nicht erfüllt wurden. die optik ist super und auch die kampfperformance. die berufe machen spaß und was man alles mit den flügeln anstellen kann ist auch super, aber eines steht in keinerlei relation:
die questexp bzw anzahl zu der benötigten menge an erfahrungspunkten. ich bin imo lv 35 und mir gehen die sinnvollen quests aus. sinnvoll ist bei mir, wenn ich nicht 15k kinah flug und teleportkosten zahlen muss, eine dreiviertel stunde quer durch asmodei renne und im endeffekt 15k kinah und 350k erfahrung bekomme. es ist einfach nicht sinnvoll, da grinden sehr viel effektiver wäre, aber dieses so arg stumpfsinnig ist. ich habe auch schon versucht wirklich jede noch so dumme quest zu erledigen, aber selbst dann muss man noch etwas grinden.
ich habe nun gehofft, dass dies ab lv 40 anders oder wenigstens etwas besser wird und frage deshalb meine legionies.
davon gehen einige schon straff auf die 50 zu, soll heißen lv 45-48 und die haben sich, als ich fragte, ob das nun besser wird halb totgelacht. 
meinen informationsquellen zufolge sind 10-25% des levels durch quests drin, darunter hauptsächlich groupquests oder spy und der rest muss ergrindet werden. und das indem man stumpf im kreis rennt und irgendwo in brusthonin zombies verklöppelt.
ich mache daher erstmal pause mit aion, da es mir in dieser form keinen spielspaß geben kann.
ich werde daher in wow (oh mein gott ich habe das böse wort gesagt, weiche satanas) rerollen und mir mit einem kumpel ein 2on2 team aufbauen, vielleicht kriegen wir noch jemand vernünftigen in unser boot und machen 3on3 draus. das raiden hänge ich an den nagel. nie wieder hardmodes klöppeln, die als content getarnt hinter dem instanz tor lauern...gott sei dank^^

ich wünsche trotzdem, dass viele spieler gefallen an aion finden und es so lange genug überleben kann, bis questlücken und motivationslöcher meinerseits etwas geschlossen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wow lebt nicht ewig.

so long pitch


----------



## tyrox09 (11. November 2009)

gott sei dank muss ich aion auch nicht mehr spielen.
und alles kommt wie ich es vorraus gesagt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich freu mich voll^^


----------



## Roy1971 (11. November 2009)

Immer wieder die gleichen Themen. Aion ist dies und Aion ist das. Ich frag mich wirklich, warum hier immer wieder Threats aufgemacht werden, die im Endeffekt nur auf "Aion ist..." ausarten. Ist es nicht langsam mal genug? Ich hab das Gefühl, dass die Leute hier bei buffed nicht zufrieden sind, wenn se nicht lautstark über ihre Enttäuschung lamentieren können. Die Themen, die auch hier in dem Threat wieder breitgetreten werden, sind schon hinreichend bekannt. Und ich freu mich schon wieder auf die Forentrolle, die im laufe des Tages aus den Löchern gekrochen kommen, und hier mit Weißheiten allá "ich habs ja gewust" ect. anfangen und riesige Diskussionen anzetteln, die im Endeffekt dazu führen, dass auch dieser Threat geschlossen wird.

Fakt ist doch nun mal, dass es Leute gibt, die Aion nicht mögen und es ist nicht´s einfacher, als das Abo zu kündigen und sich vielleicht ein neues Spiel zu kaufen. Die Enttäuschung hier noch groß breitzutreten, ändert nichts an "Aion". Ich verstehe nicht, warum so mancher sich hier nicht damit abfinden kann, dass Aion halt so ist, wie es ist. Es gibt Leute (so wie mich), die eigentlich sehr zufrieden sind. Sicherlich gibts immer Dinge, die man irgendwie gern anders hätte (auch bei mir), ist von den Machern z.Zt. jedoch nicht vorgesehen. Man hat halt zwei Alternativen:

Aion so akzeptieren, wie es ist und weiterspielen 
Aion so nicht akzeptieren und aufhören.

Und da entbehrt es jeder Diskussion, da jeder der es weiter spielt (oder auch nicht), seine eigenen Gründe/Meinung dazu hat.


----------



## OldboyX (11. November 2009)

In WoW heulen alle, es sei viel zu einfach.

In Aion wundern sich alle über den Schwierigkeitsgrad, oder haben ein falsches Verständnis von Schwierigkeitsgrad in einem MMO. Ein MMO ist kein Counterstrike, wo es um die Reaktionsschnelligkeit geht, denn mehr als 1 Aktion pro Global CD kann man eh nicht setzen. Anders gesagt, haben MMOs ein rundenbasiertes Kampfsystem (auch wenn es mittlerweile sehr gut als "Action" getarnt ist, da der GCD entsprechend kurz ist und für beide Parteien gleichzeitig abläuft). Daher gibt es immer eine "optimale" Rotation, die von Menschen mit etwas Hirn, gerade im PVE, schnell entschlüsselt wird und auch umgesetzt werden kann.

Aion bietet im Verhältnis zu anderen MMOs den Schwierigkeitsgrad den manche von uns aus älteren MMOs kennen:

- Konsequenzen wenn man stirbt (es ist nicht einfach nur "wayne"), doch damit wollen viele nicht leben. Trotzdem ist es eine "Schwierigkeit" weil man eben ständig aufpassen sollte
- Leveln dauert lange. Man braucht sehr viel Geduld.
- Entscheidungen bezüglich Klasse und Fraktion können nicht leichtfertig getroffen werden, da man nicht "mal eben" rerollen kann.
- Craften ist aufwändig, manche Mats sehr selten, einen Beruf meistern dauert sehr lange.
usw.

In einem MMO bedeutet höherer Schwierigkeitsgrad automatisch, dass die Karotte etwas weiter von der eigenen Nase entfernt wird und genau DAS ist es, was vielen nicht schmeckt (vor allem weil es von WoW kommend "härter" ist - als würde man plötzlich für denselben Zeitaufwand in der Arbeit weniger Geld bekommen).

Würde man mit 4h Grinden auf 35+ je ein level machen können, dann gäbe es diese ganzen Threads hier nicht (dann würde vielleicht schon über mangelnden Endcontent geheult werden). Nur wo man plötzlich 10h+ braucht, nicht pro Tag ein level schafft, oder sogar manchmal eine ganze Woche für 1 level braucht, da wirds der "instant gratification society" sofort zu bunt und man hat "keine Lust mehr" da es nicht genügend Belohnungen gibt, die einen die Augen vor der Wahrheit verschließen lassen, dass alle MMOs "stumpfes Grinden" sind. Letzteres macht sich wohl als diese "Übersättigung" bemerkbar. Irgendwann lüftet man den Schleier und erkennt, dass alle MMOs doch nach demselben stumpfen Schema ablaufen. Doch dann sollte man vielleicht das Genre wechseln, oder aufhören MMOs nach dem "höher, weiter, nächstes level, nächstes item"-Prinzip zu spielen.


----------



## Kayzu (11. November 2009)

Sagen wirs mal so.

Um für mich irgendwelche Demotivationen bzgl. Klassenwahl im Spiel zu vermeiden habe ich einen Plan geschmiedet, erstmal alle Klassen anzutesten.

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass der Charakter einer Klasse erst mit 20+ zum vorschein kommt.

Also habe ich kurzerhand alle Klassen, ausser Kleri (der für mich sowieso ausgeschlossen war) auf lvl 20+ gelevelt.
Geht eigentlich ziemlich flott.

Mittlerweile bin ich am Ranger hängengeblieben und habe ziemlich viel Spass daran.

Alles in allem fängt das Game für mich erst ab 25 an, wo du dann in den Abyss kannst.

Solospieler werden in diesem Game ziemlich schnell untergehen, weil es einfach nicht darauf ausgelegt ist.
Und da kommt dann der Punkt zu tragen wo man keine Lust mehr hat.

Man sollte sich nicht der Illusion hingeben, dass AION ähnlich WoW ein PVE Game ist.
AION ist im Endgame wirklich nur ein PvP Game und nicht wie eigentlich angekündigt ein PvMvP .
Bin mittlerweile lvl 48 und habe eigentlich auch schon alles gesehn.

Wem PvP keinen Spass macht, der ist wirklich falsch bei den Game.

Mittlerweile muss ich aber auch sagen, dass mir die ganzen Fantasy MMOS mit schwertschwingenden bzw. zaubernden Chars schlichtweg zum Hals raushängen.

Spiele im Moment wieder verstärkt EVE und warte sehnsüchtig auf Starwars und Startrek online.

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Novane (11. November 2009)

also ich weiß was du meinst
mir gings ebenso erst jäger auf 22, iwie doch lame
dann assa auf 26 aich wieder lame
jetzt SM grade machts wieder spaß
ich glaube ich bin zusehr wow verwöhnt
ich vermisse ein mount und ich vermisse noch was das ich nich beschreiben kann

ich hatte aber als ich beim release von wow anfing das gefühl freier zu sein als in aion
ich finde da ist die freiheit vorgegaukelt
auch von den kämpfen her kA
bin ich jetzt der der so gut geworden ist oder isses mir zu easy
z.b. assa angeblich ist die klasse so anspruchsvoll etc.
ich klicke aber an jedem mob diesselbe rota und das ist es glaub

in wow hab zu classic zeiten fast alle 3-4 lvl komplett umgeskillt um ein neues gameplay zu haben
in aion geht das nicht. in aion komme ich mir vor als habe ich einen weg den ich einschlagen muss

im endeffekt hat mich wow einfach verwöhnt von classic zu jetzt wurds ja immer leichter und über die jahre wird man faul und alt :-)


----------



## Gaueko (11. November 2009)

Hallo!

Mir gehts leider auch so!

Irgendwie ist der Zeitaufwand wirklich enorm - ich finde das spiel toll... so ist's ja nicht. Allerdings habe ich RL-technisch soviel anderes zu tun, dass es mir schwer fällt, mich all-abendlich vor den PC zu hocken und zu leveln, zu craften und (viel) zu laufen.... -.-

Vielleicht leg ich auch erstmal n Päuschen ein und fang wieder an, wenn ich mehr Zeit und Lust habe.

Kann dir nur raten - mach, was du möchtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (11. November 2009)

Das erste MMo was man begeistert gespielt hat, zieht einen immer irgendwie wieder an,auch wenn man es schon lange nicht mehr zockt,vergleicht man unterbewusst.

Das ist wie mit der ersten grossen liebe im RL...danach ist es eigentlich auch nur das ewige rein und raus spiel.


----------



## RedCyberRonin (11. November 2009)

jop..hört auf oder spielt weiter oder geht wieder zu weh oh weh..je nachdem wie ihr bock habt...aber das bitte in ruhe und frieden..gibt schon genug trollerei von wow fanboys und rumgeheule von leuten, die dachten aion sei ein WoW2...aber gottseidank ist es das nicht

ansonsten hf & gl was auch immer ihr macht..und sorry aber der ärger musste mal raus..ist doch so


----------



## Gaueko (11. November 2009)

RedCyberRonin schrieb:


> jop..hört auf oder spielt weiter oder geht wieder zu weh oh weh..je nachdem wie ihr bock habt...aber das bitte in ruhe und frieden..gibt schon genug trollerei von wow fanboys und rumgeheule von leuten, die dachten aion sei ein WoW2...aber gottseidank ist es das nicht
> 
> ansonsten hf & gl was auch immer ihr macht..und sorry aber der ärger musste mal raus..ist doch so



Worüber ärgerst du dich?
Das ganze hier is doch eine relativ normale diskussion und du bist der erste der die leute als "wow fanboys" bezeichnet O_o


----------



## Tharis84 (11. November 2009)

Aion ist ein Spiel das auf jedenfall sehr viel Potential besitzt.
Es werden auf jedenfall noch eine menge Dinge geändert werden.
Bei mir persönlich ist es aber auch so das ich z.Zt. keine Lust habe zu zocken.
Mir fehlt ein klein wenig Abwechselung.DIe Quests könnten etwas umfangreicher gestaltet werden.
Aber darüber lässt sich vorerst hinweg sehen.Man darf nie vergessen das kein MMO von Anfang an perfekt war.

Ich warte erstmal ab was die nächsten Patches so bewirken.Aufhören werde ich auf keinen Fall denn ich weiss da kommt noch was.
Ansonsten muss jeder selber wissen ob er aufhört,pause macht oder weiter spielt.
Es bringt auch nichts sich hier Selbstbestätigung zu holen.

Jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (11. November 2009)

Ja, seh ich auch so. Wer nicht mehr möchte, soll bitte aufhören und/oder ein anderes Spiel spielen. Es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Community hier Entscheidungshilfen zu leisten, welche letztlich darin münden, dass man das Spiel kollektiv schlecht redet und sich wieder einmal gegenseitig hochschaukelt. Einfach Account kündigen und gehen, ist ganz einfach.


----------



## Turboschorsch (11. November 2009)

RedCyberRonin schrieb:


> jop..hört auf oder spielt weiter oder geht wieder zu weh oh weh..je nachdem wie ihr bock habt...aber das bitte in ruhe und frieden..gibt schon genug trollerei von wow fanboys und rumgeheule von leuten, die dachten aion sei ein WoW2...aber gottseidank ist es das nicht
> 
> ansonsten hf & gl was auch immer ihr macht..und sorry aber der ärger musste mal raus..ist doch so




hmm .. manche leute nehmen ein sachlich geführtes Thema immer wieder zu persönlich....
na ja 

Ich persönlich mach jetzt mit meinem SM 36 Schluss/Pause? bis das sich das Spiel vielleicht doch noch 
ein bisschen mehr entwickelt hat.
Ansätze sind gut , Spielbarkeit ist ohne größeren Probleme (lags usw ) da  aber die Würze fehlt halt noch.

Das grinden und der brachiale lvl up zwang , macht das spiel mehr stressig als angenehm.
wenn nicht sogar frustrierend wennst ein paarmal gestorben bist und du unmengen an Kinah und xp verlierst.

Bin normaler weise ein richtiger quester um einfach das spiel genießen zu können , da ist man aber hier fehl am platz , da man schon nach kurzer zeit sieht , das a die quests oft zu stupide gehalten sind und b deine xp leiste sich null bewegt.

Ich hoffe die Entwickler sehen diese Bewegung und reagieren auf die  doch andere europäische Spielerwartungen  

so long


----------



## Kayzu (11. November 2009)

Ich wär ja für ein World of Starcraft, was bissl Actiongeladener ist und sich eher wie ein Shooter spielt.

Da wär sicherlich wieder bissl mehr Action drin.


Aber wird wohl so nie kommen.
Habe glaub zuviel Fantasy MMORPGS gespielt.


----------



## TheONE§ (11. November 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Ja, seh ich auch so. Wer nicht mehr möchte, soll bitte aufhören und/oder ein anderes Spiel spielen. Es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Community hier Entscheidungshilfen zu leisten, welche letztlich darin münden, dass man das Spiel kollektiv schlecht redet und sich wieder einmal gegenseitig hochschaukelt. Einfach Account kündigen und gehen, ist ganz einfach.



na was ist nach deiner meinung nach die aufgabe einer community? alles schoen reden und die probleme einzelner ignorieren oder diese dann auffordern zu gehn?
ich bin ein gast aus dem hdro bereich, und hab mal einen tag lang zusammen mit meinem neffen das beta-aion "gezockt", und da fragt man sich doch sicherlich...wo ist das ziel des spiels, was sind die (kern-)inhalte?
und ich denke das ist genau das was dem TE abgeht...die frage nach dem wohin geht die reise und will ich (noch) mit dabeisein. und da koennte man doch als community durchaus was aufzeigen, oder?


----------



## Klaus76 (11. November 2009)

Also ich kann die Leute verstehen, bei denen irgendwie die Luft draussen ist. Das ist bei jeder Freizeitbeschäftigung so, die man über längere Zeit häufig betreibt.

Prinzipiell gefällt mir Aion sehr gut, und auch das Grinden macht mir net so viel aus, weil ich vorher aus L2 gespielt hab, und mir kommt auch Aion eher wie ein L3 vor, und kaum mit WoW zu vergleichen. (persönliche Meinung)

Was mich allerdings sehr stört, und mich auch zu einer Pause bewegen wird: Ich spiele gerne Supporterklassen und ziehe das Gruppenspiel dem Einzelspiel vor. Ich habe in WoW meinen Priester zu 90% über Inis gelevelt und draussen kaum Quests gemacht. Nun wollte ich das mit meinem Kantor auch so machen, aber der Loot, die EP nimmt mir die Motivation. Jeder, den man fragt nach Feuertempel, bekommt man zur Antwort: "was willst da drin? gibt weder anständig EP, noch Loot. Ich level lieber alleine." Der selbe Umstand hat mich auch dazu bewegt, RoM zu deinstallieren, weil man in Inis keine EP bekommt.

In Elitegebiete kann man auch nicht für EP gehn, weil man dort zu 90% von anderen Idioten gewiped wird, die meinen, die Mobs zu anderen Spielern zu ziehen (beabsichtigt oder unbeabsichtigt lass ich jetzt mal außen vor)

Ich bin ein begeisterter Gruppenspieler (ich spiel nicht ein Onlinespiel, um dann allein in der Welt rumzugurken), und da fehlt mir in Aion etwas. Es wäre zum Beispiel auch wünschenswert, dass man einen Gruppenbonus bekommt (wie in L2 und WoW), aber leider lohnt in Aion Gruppenspiel nicht, alleine kommt man viel schneller voran, und ich hab kein Bock, alleine zu questen.

Mit dem nächsten Patch werden ja wenigstens der Loot der Bosse mal angehoben, wäre auch wünschenswert, dass die EP von Instanzen und Elitegebieten angehoben wird (hab mir die Patchnotes jetzt nicht soo genau durchgelesen).

Entweder ich mach mal ne Pause, bis ich wieder mehr Zeit finde bzw. mehr Motivation, zu zocken, oder ich zock einfach nur ohne Druck gemütlich vor mich hin, denn im Prinzip ist es mir egal, wie lange ich bis zum Endlevel brauche, denn der Weg ist das Ziel, und bei Aion beginnt das Endgame (meiner Meinung nach) eh schon mit 25 und nicht mit 50.


----------



## Desmondio (11. November 2009)

Sry aber wenn ich hier ständig lesen muss das man ab da und da grinden muss ist mir eines ganz klar!

Ihr habt kein Plan von dem Spiel! Ihr solltet euch mal in der Welt umsehen da gibt es massig quests , bin jetzt mit dem Ranger lvl 37,9 und hab 30/30 quests im Log und ich seh ständig irgenwo neue questgeber stehen. Nur weil Ihr es nicht rafft das Aion euch nicht von Questgeber zu Questgeber schickt ist es für euch gleich ein grindspiel. Ihr habt einfach nur nicht richtig geschaut.
Aber Hauptsache mal mitgejammert!

So Long


----------



## Roy1971 (11. November 2009)

TheONE§ schrieb:


> na was ist nach deiner meinung nach die aufgabe einer community? alles schoen reden und die probleme einzelner ignorieren oder diese dann auffordern zu gehn?
> ich bin ein gast aus dem hdro bereich, und hab mal einen tag lang zusammen mit meinem neffen das beta-aion "gezockt", und da fragt man sich doch sicherlich...wo ist das ziel des spiels, was sind die (kern-)inhalte?
> und ich denke das ist genau das was dem TE abgeht...die frage nach dem wohin geht die reise und will ich (noch) mit dabeisein. und da koennte man doch als community durchaus was aufzeigen, oder?



Es hat nichts damit zu tun, dass man "Probleme" einzelner ignorieren möchte. Es nervt nur noch, dass hier jeden Tag irgendwelche Threats mit "Wie is den Aion so..." "Aion aufhören" oder "soll ich mit Aion anfangen" eröffnet werden. Jeder dieser Threats endet in einem Disaster. Über die Suchfunktion findet man jede Menge Threats zu diesen Themen, teilweise zu recht geschlossen, da sinnvoll Diskussionen nicht zustande gekommen sind, sondern vielmehr auf die "Beleidigungsschiene" umgeschwenkt wurde, da man die Meinungen über Aion nicht akzeptieren wollte/konnte. 

Die Community "könnte" zwar was aufzeigen! Diese passiert jedoch nicht, da es hier viele Leute gibt, die einfach nur provozieren wollen, oftmals aus Enttäuschung. 

Dieser Threat ist auch so ein Beispiel, wo es im Endeffekt nicht um das Thema "Aion-Pause" geht. Hier wird doch wieder Aion mit anderen MMO´s verglichen, es wird wieder breitgetreten, warum Aion so schlecht/so gut ist. Und ehrlich gesagt hab ich das Gefühl, dass der TE genau das beabsichtigt hat. Jeder der Aion gespielt hat, ist wohl selber in der Lage zu entscheiden, ob er eine Pause machen möchte oder nicht. Hängt ja im Grunde davon ab, ob man selbst noch lust aufs zocken hat, oder nicht.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (11. November 2009)

TheONE§ schrieb:


> na was ist nach deiner meinung nach die aufgabe einer community? alles schoen reden und die probleme einzelner ignorieren oder diese dann auffordern zu gehn?
> ich bin ein gast aus dem hdro bereich, und hab mal einen tag lang zusammen mit meinem neffen das beta-aion "gezockt", und da fragt man sich doch sicherlich...wo ist das ziel des spiels, was sind die (kern-)inhalte?
> und ich denke das ist genau das was dem TE abgeht...die frage nach dem wohin geht die reise und will ich (noch) mit dabeisein.



Eben, es ist weder die Aufgabe einer Community jemanden zum Gehen- oder Bleiben zu bewegen. Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Daher sind solche "soll ich eine Pause machen" Threads auch völlig sinnfrei.

Wieso muss man Aion jetzt mit der Brechstange europäisieren wollen. Aion ist ein ursprünglich ein Asia-Grinder mit europäischen Anpassungen. Das kann man vorher wissen, wenn man sich informiert hätte. 

Ich kann verstehen, das es für Casuals oder auch andere Spieler zu zäh ist, da es keinen schnellen Erfolge bietet und man auch nicht durchweg zügig, - ausschliesslich durch Quests leveln kann. Es ist daher kein massentaugliches, bequemes MMO, wo man durch Dauercontent oder andere perma Ereignisse pausenlos entertaint wird. Aber da gibt es genug Konkurrenzprodukte die diese Nachfrage bedienen, so dass jeder etwas für seinen Geschmack finden kann. Daoc, SWG, Warhammer, Everquest, WoW, Vanguard, Hdro, AoC, CO etc. etc....es gibt genug zum glücklich werden und um etwas für seine persönliche Spielzeit, als auch Gusto zu finden.

Abschliessend möchte ich noch eines sagen; wenn nun jeder Spieler, welcher in Aion ein persönliches Motivationsproblem hat, einen Abschieds- oder Pause Thread eröffnet, dann haben wir irgendwann alle noch wenig Lust dieses Forum zu lesen. Man kann gerne über Verbesserungen, Wünsche etc diskutieren, aber nicht vor diesem Hintergrund, das ist kontraproduktiv. Um noch Deine Frage nach dem Kern/Sinn eines MMOs zu beantworten. Der Sinn ist es, das es Spass macht. Tut es das nicht, oder es stresst sogar...dann ist es nicht das richtige Produkt.


----------



## neoaion (11. November 2009)

Ich stehe kurz vor 42 und muss sagen, langsam kommt wieder richtig Schwung in die Bude. Nach ein Paar Questlöchern stehen seit rund 40 wieder 2 neue Instanzen mit dem Lepharatisten Labor und der Stahlharke auf dem Plan. Hier wurde gerade auf dem Schiff sehr schicke Arbeit geleistet. Ich werde auf jeden Fall bis 50 durchziehen und dann mal schauen was mich im Endcontent erwartet, denn darüber kann bisher ca 95% der Community NICHTS sagen. 
Was ich aber immer mehr aus den Posts sowohl ingame als auch Forenseitig lese ist, dass die Leute einfach zu faul sind, und das ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, weil diverse Spieler aus dem WOW bereich kommen, und dort herrscht ja seit rund einem Jahr ein absolutes Wunschkonzert.Jeder Level in Aion enthält viel Arbeit und Geduld. Hinzu kommt die Geldproblematik, Bücher auf 40 rund 900 000 Kinah und einmal sterben rund 50 000 Kinah. 
Aber zum Glück kann man sich schon für 5&#8364;  eine Million Kinah schicken lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (FLAME ON)

Also alles in allem einfach mal etwas Geduld auspacken und sich auf 50 überraschen lassen, wenn dort nichts von NC Soft kommt, kann man immer den Kopf in den Sand stecken.!


----------



## TheONE§ (11. November 2009)

@el_presidente

friss oder stirb!

na wenn ich das mit meinem spiel vergleiche, da koennt ich schon tipps geben, wie man diese oder jede phase ueberbruecken kann...oder aber offen zugeben, das es nunmal auf das rauslaeuft in dem spiel und es keine grundlegenden aenderungen zu erwarten sind.

aber es ist ja nicht mein spiel hier, und wenn zB hier keine inhalte des spiels genannt werden, die mich interessieren, wirds auch so bleiben, keine sorge^^


----------



## El_Presidente_ (11. November 2009)

TheONE§ schrieb:


> @el_presidente
> 
> friss oder stirb!
> 
> ...



Du, es gibt so viele Threads zum dem Thema Inhalt in diesem Forum. Was kann man, wann, wo und wie tun...
Musst Dich mal durchblättern. Aber Aion bleibt harte Arbeit und viel Fleiss. Das wird sicher etwas besser werden, aber nicht grundsätzlich und komplett ändern. Daher hast Du Recht, es wird auf "friss oder stirb" hinauslaufen.


----------



## Randor2 (11. November 2009)

Also ich steh im Moment bei 41 2/3 und....es läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor 40: Mal hier ein wenig Abyss PvP mal da ein Festungsraid. Oder in eine Festungsinstanz...vielleicht ein wenig questen, ach ja farmen für den Beruf wäre was. Hmm ins Elite gebiet muss ich auch nochmal...was schon so spät, dann mal ab in die Falle, arbeit wartet morgen.

Seit 40: Neue Quests holen, Äther- und Lebenskraftgewinnung auf 300+ bringen. Ab in Abyss Tauben jagen...spontan Anfrage ob ich in Stahlharke will? Auf die Uhr schiel...3 Stunden...jo geht. (übrigens eine super gemachte Instanz, alle 3 Ebenen) Hoppla da is sogar einiges gedroppt. So noch schaun was das wieder beim Seelenheiler kostet...autsch, aber Spaß hats auf jeden Fall gemacht.


Ja so sind schon einige Tage abgelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir machts noch richtig Spaß. Aber einige aus der Legion hat diese Müdigkeit leider auch schon ereilt, also biste nicht allein @ TE

Gruß Randor


----------



## neoaion (11. November 2009)

Sehr schön geschriebener Text!

Kann ich direkt Unterschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flogo (11. November 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Ich muss meine ganz ehrliche Meinung sagen:
> AION ist wirklich eine Art "Mogelpackung".




/sign


----------



## jlij (11. November 2009)

mach ne pause, kann nicht schaden! wenn wieder lust hast machste weiter sonst eben nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehlas (11. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> In WoW heulen alle, es sei viel zu einfach.
> 
> In Aion wundern sich alle über den Schwierigkeitsgrad, oder haben ein falsches Verständnis von Schwierigkeitsgrad in einem MMO. Ein MMO ist kein Counterstrike, wo es um die Reaktionsschnelligkeit geht, denn mehr als 1 Aktion pro Global CD kann man eh nicht setzen. Anders gesagt, haben MMOs ein rundenbasiertes Kampfsystem (auch wenn es mittlerweile sehr gut als "Action" getarnt ist, da der GCD entsprechend kurz ist und für beide Parteien gleichzeitig abläuft). Daher gibt es immer eine "optimale" Rotation, die von Menschen mit etwas Hirn, gerade im PVE, schnell entschlüsselt wird und auch umgesetzt werden kann.
> 
> ...




Danke für deinen Beitrag, aber du hast leider etwas missverstanden. der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist nicht das Thema meines Threads und auch nicht Aion schlecht zu machen.


----------



## Kehlas (11. November 2009)

RedCyberRonin schrieb:


> jop..hört auf oder spielt weiter oder geht wieder zu weh oh weh..je nachdem wie ihr bock habt...aber das bitte in ruhe und frieden..gibt schon genug trollerei von wow fanboys und rumgeheule von leuten, die dachten aion sei ein WoW2...aber gottseidank ist es das nicht
> 
> ansonsten hf & gl was auch immer ihr macht..und sorry aber der ärger musste mal raus..ist doch so



Ich bat um sachliche Meinung, aber einen muß es wohl immer geben !


----------



## Kehlas (11. November 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Ja, seh ich auch so. Wer nicht mehr möchte, soll bitte aufhören und/oder ein anderes Spiel spielen. Es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Community hier Entscheidungshilfen zu leisten, welche letztlich darin münden, dass man das Spiel kollektiv schlecht redet und sich wieder einmal gegenseitig hochschaukelt. Einfach Account kündigen und gehen, ist ganz einfach.



Wenn einem das Thema nicht zusagt, sollte man auch kein Statement dazu abgeben. Um es noch einmal klarzustellen. Ich benötige weder eine Entscheidungshilfe noch psychotherapeutische Betreuung. Ich wollte lediglich einen Erfahungsaustausch bzw. Meinungen hören und hatte auch nicht vor Aion in Grund und Boden zu stampfen. Bitte meinen Artikel GENAU lesen. Danke..


----------



## Kehlas (11. November 2009)

Desmondio schrieb:


> Sry aber wenn ich hier ständig lesen muss das man ab da und da grinden muss ist mir eines ganz klar!
> 
> Ihr habt kein Plan von dem Spiel! Ihr solltet euch mal in der Welt umsehen da gibt es massig quests , bin jetzt mit dem Ranger lvl 37,9 und hab 30/30 quests im Log und ich seh ständig irgenwo neue questgeber stehen. Nur weil Ihr es nicht rafft das Aion euch nicht von Questgeber zu Questgeber schickt ist es für euch gleich ein grindspiel. Ihr habt einfach nur nicht richtig geschaut.
> Aber Hauptsache mal mitgejammert!
> ...



Das Thema Grinden und Questmangel war ebenfalls nicht das Thema meines Threads, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Danke


----------



## Kehlas (11. November 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Eben, es ist weder die Aufgabe einer Community jemanden zum Gehen- oder Bleiben zu bewegen. Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Daher sind solche "soll ich eine Pause machen" Threads auch völlig sinnfrei.
> 
> Wieso muss man Aion jetzt mit der Brechstange europäisieren wollen. Aion ist ein ursprünglich ein Asia-Grinder mit europäischen Anpassungen. Das kann man vorher wissen, wenn man sich informiert hätte.
> 
> ...



Falsche Einschätzung!   Im übrigen hatte ich mich ausgiebig über Aion informiert. Allerdings und das gebe ich zu, hatte ich wahrscheinlich eine andere Vorstellung von PvPve. Ich spiele gern PVE und ebenfalls PVP, daher hoffte ich auf eine gelungen umsetzung beides in einem Spiel zu verknüpfen und so wie es NCSoft beschrieben hatte, freute es mich auch. Ich muß allerdings sagen das ich mich mit dem momentanen System des PvPvE in Aion irgendwie nicht anfreunden kann. Dennoch danke für deinen Beitrag, du versuchtest wenigstens sachlich zu bleiben, was dir allerdings nicht ganz gelungen ist.


----------



## balfor (11. November 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Jaja, der Aion-Hype ist solangsam vorbei.
> 
> Dieses "WoW Sucks now, Aion is the shit"- Zeugs hört man auch immer weniger, ist halt nichts geworden.
> 
> Dieser Thread zeigt das deutlich.



Dieser Thread zeigt nur EINES ganz deutlich:

Bei BUFFED treffen sich mal wieder die Whiner,Wichtigmacher und unverstandenen Spieler um nen (vermeintlichen) Abgesang für das von Ihnen angetestete MMO (ind diesem Falle AION) zu singen, nochmal schnell allen denen es Spass macht inne Suppe zu spucken und dann schön wieder zu Ihrem "HYPERMMO" (hier kann man eigentlich einsetzten was man will, aber hier gehe ich davon aus 80% WOW) zurück zu kriechen. Dabei merken Sie gar nicht wie sehr Sie von Ihrem "HYPERMMO" (wieder einsetzten was man will) angeödet waren, schließlich haben Sie ja nicht umsonst was Neues angefangen.

Diejenigen die zufrieden mit AION sind werden wohl kaum in so einen Thread (in dem zu 80% Unwissen breit getreten wird) posten, sondern schön weiter zocken. Beweis genug sind gut gefüllte Server und auch von der starken Abwanderungswelle ist nichts zu merken, aber davon bekommt man ja nichts mit wenn man nicht zockt sondern nur hier im Forum Unwissen verbreitet. Zur Abwanderungswelle sei nur noch eins geagt: Wenn man ne ganze Legion nur aus Gildenkollegen aus WoW (oder was auch immer) baut muss man sich nicht wundern wenn davon wieder Leute abhauen, das aber auf das ganze Spiel zu projezieren ist schlichtweg falsch.


Vielleicht hätte man sich vor dem Zocken mal ein bisschen informiert, dann hätte man sehr schnell herausgefunden, dass es sich wohl nich um WoW2 (hier kann man wieder einsetzten was beliebt) handelt, sondern um ein eigenständiges Spiel mit eigenen Regeln und Gesetzmässigkeiten. Wenn das Leveln hier so lange dauert dann ist das halt so - muss ja nicht sein das man innerhalb von3-5 Tagen auf maxlevel kommt wie bei anderen MMO´s (wenn ich den Satz "Ich spiele jetzt Aion seit dem Release und habe mir einen Spiritmaster auf Stufe 30 erspielt" vom TE schon lese bekomme ich das Gefühl das er am liebsten mit MaxLvl begonnen hätte - LvL 30 (!) ERSPIELT.....) Wenn hier das killen von vielen Mobs für viele EP angesagt ist ist das halt so - man kann sich ja nicht in jedem Spiel von QuestMob zu QuestMob hangeln nur um irgentwelche dummen Quests zu erledigen. Wenn es in diesem MMO nötig ist schon früh im Game Gruppen zu bilden dann ists halt so - kann ja nicht in Jedem MMO so sein das man getrost auf Gruppe pfeiffen kann weil alle Aufgaben Alleine schon zu leicht sind.  

In diesem Sinne: Allen die an AION Spass haben, Viel Spass weiterhin.
                         Allen die an AION keinen Spass haben, So long........


Mfg,
Balfor

P.S.: Wie wärs wenn diese "Ich-bin-so-unzufrieden-mit-dem-neuen-MMO-ich-höre-auf-und-die-ganze-Welt-solls-mit-bekommen" Threads endlich mal ein Ende nehmen. Bei jedem Spiel der gleiche Mist.........


----------



## Eryas (11. November 2009)

Ob du nun eine Pause machst oder nicht, dass musst du wissen.
Aber mein Tipp: probier mal andere Klassen aus. Das macht auch viel Spaß und evtl. war dein Char, den du immo spielst auch einfach nicht der Richtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Jaxor (11. November 2009)

muss dir zustimmen war anfangs auch sehr von aion begeistert besonders weil es halt etwas anderes ist... spiele auch wieder mit paar freunden aber selbst da macht es nicht so viel spaß wie andere mmo's (und das ich nicht nur auf wow bezogen)... eigentlich schade hatte mir echt mehr von dem spiel erhofft aber viell. fang ich es ja nach einer kleinen pause wieder an!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man kann ja nie wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (11. November 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Hallo Aion Community... Dies soll keine direkte Umfrage sein, sondern ich möchte nur allgemein mal ein anliegen loswerden.
> Vorweg bitte nur sachliche Meinungen dazu, danke.
> 
> Und zwar hab ich das Problem, das bei mir irgendwie die "Luft" raus ist. Ich spiele jetzt Aion seit dem Release und habe mir einen Spiritmaster auf Stufe 30 erspielt. Ich muß sagen, das ich am Anfang von Aion sehr begeistert war und es mir auch jetzt noch ganz gut gefällt. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, das bei bei diesem Spiel irgendetwas fehlt. Ich habe vorher ein hier jetzt nicht genanntes MMO 4 Jahre gespielt und wollte einfach mal was anderes probieren. Worauf ich hinaus will ist, geht es da nur mir so oder geht es dem einen oder anderen von euch auch so, das eben irgendwie das gewisse etwas fehlt. Ich weiß man sollte Aion nicht mit einem bestimmten anderen MMo vergleichen, aber man hat eben viele Sachen  in einem anderen MMO lieb gewonnen und die vermisst man einfach in Aion. (ich rede nicht von Erfolgen sondern von Features).
> ...



yuchu, fullquote! damit möchte ich meine zustimmung zum ausdruck bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! mir gehts genau wie dir, kehlas: mit lvl29 keine möge mehr, zum teil auch weil die hälfte aller bekannten auch schon wieder weg ist. das gewisse etwas wäre wohl mal eine ganz neue komponente, die man echt noch in keinem zweiten spiel so gesehen hat. oder die bekannte itemjagd, kann auch sein. das klingt immer schäbig, hält aber mMn das spiel am laufen (wie die konkurrenz beweist. man macht z.b. freudig jeden tag dailys um ein tolles item zu bekommen.)

ich habe mich jedenfalls dazu entschlossen nach ablauf meiner jetzigen monatsgebühr nicht zu verlängern (bis der nächste "WoW-Killer" daherkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## El_Presidente_ (11. November 2009)

balfor schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne: Allen die an AION Spass haben, Viel Spass weiterhin.
> Allen die an AION keinen Spass haben, So long........
> 
> P.S.: Wie wärs wenn diese "Ich-bin-so-unzufrieden-mit-dem-neuen-MMO-ich-höre-auf-und-die-ganze-Welt-solls-mit-bekommen" Threads endlich mal ein Ende nehmen. Bei jedem Spiel der gleiche Mist.........



/sign


----------



## Desmondio (11. November 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Das Thema Grinden und Questmangel war ebenfalls nicht das Thema meines Threads, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Danke




wow nu hastes mir aber gegeben was! 
Ich kann lesen und schreiben und was ich noch erstaunlicher finde ist, dass ich freundlich auf deine eher dumme Art antworten kann.

Bis dann Du


----------



## balfor (11. November 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> ich habe mich jedenfalls dazu entschlossen nach ablauf meiner jetzigen monatsgebühr nicht zu verlängern (bis der nächste "WoW-Killer" daherkommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



.....und da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer.....wasn Kriterium ein Spiel zu kaufen: Es ist ein WoW Killer^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (11. November 2009)

balfor schrieb:


> Dieser Thread zeigt nur EINES ganz deutlich:
> 
> Bei BUFFED treffen sich mal wieder die Whiner,Wichtigmacher und unverstandenen Spieler um nen (vermeintlichen) Abgesang für das von Ihnen angetestete MMO (ind diesem Falle AION) zu singen, nochmal schnell allen denen es Spass macht inne Suppe zu spucken und dann schön wieder zu Ihrem "HYPERMMO" (hier kann man eigentlich einsetzten was man will, aber hier gehe ich davon aus 80% WOW) zurück zu kriechen. Dabei merken Sie gar nicht wie sehr Sie von Ihrem "HYPERMMO" (wieder einsetzten was man will) angeödet waren, schließlich haben Sie ja nicht umsonst was Neues angefangen.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manotis (11. November 2009)

Also mir gings mit Aion genau so wie dem TE! Am Anfang wars recht spaßig und mal erfrischend anders aber nach ein paar Wochen und erreichtem level 28 verlor ich dann komplett die Motivation bis ich überhaupt nicht mehr gespielt habe. Jetzt bin ich nach 5 Monatiger Pause wieder bei WoW gelandet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## balfor (11. November 2009)

Manotis schrieb:


> Also mir gings mit Aion genau so wie dem TE! Am Anfang wars recht spaßig und mal erfrischend anders aber nach ein paar Wochen und erreichtem level 28 verlor ich dann komplett die Motivation bis ich überhaupt nicht mehr gespielt habe. Jetzt bin ich nach 5 Monatiger Pause wieder bei WoW gelandet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GZ...und Wen interessierts?


----------



## Mikehoof (11. November 2009)

Manotis schrieb:


> Also mir gings mit Aion genau so wie dem TE! Am Anfang wars recht spaßig und mal erfrischend anders aber nach ein paar Wochen und erreichtem level 28 verlor ich dann komplett die Motivation bis ich überhaupt nicht mehr gespielt habe. Jetzt bin ich nach 5 Monatiger Pause wieder bei WoW gelandet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Toll endlich bist du wieder bei deinem Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Server sind gut gefüllt, es gibt ohne ende Gruppen für alles mögliche und langsam verschwinden eben ein paar Leute. Es gibt auch noch Leute die ganz neu anfangen usw. Dieser Thread ist so unnötig wie so viele andere Heul und mimimi Threads.

Dem TE fehlen also einige Dinge die er so lieb gewonnen hat. *lach* Er erwartet tatsächlich das ihm jemand sagen kann was er tun soll, damit ihm diese Dinge nicht mehr fehlen?

Ich sage es dir GEH wieder WoW spielen!

Es kann dir keiner helfen wenn dir ein Spiel keinen Spaß bringt. Die Leute denen Aion Spaß bringt, spielen es eben weil sie das Spiel so mögen wie es ist und nicht weil sie hoffen das es so wird wie ein anderes Spiel.

Vielleicht kotzen die Dinge die du so lieb gewonnen hast (welch ein Ausdruck für Sachen in einem Spiel) eben viele Aion Spieler einfach an. Hast du noch keine Epix bekommen? Grinden ist sooo öde und du willst deine Arena oder die BGs wieder spielen? 

Mach es einfach und verschwinde. Mich jucken deine Features nicht die du vermisst sonst würde ich auch WoW spielen verstehst du das?

70% deine Kumpels spielen wieder WoW dann husch husch

P.S. Das du 31 bist ist doch sowas von egal



> Vorweg bitte nur sachliche Meinungen dazu, danke



Sachliche Meinungen zu einem so lächerlichen Beitrag. Das kannst du mal gepflegt vergessen. Wenn du es nicht gebacken kriegst selber zu entscheiden mit Aion aufzuhören und dich für dein altes Spiel zu entscheiden erwarte bitte nicht das man dich wie einen 31 jährigen behandelt.


----------



## Zeakros (11. November 2009)

> Aber Aion bleibt harte Arbeit und viel Fleiss.



Stimmt zu 100% und eben das ist das Problem.

Wenn ich 9 Stunden am Tag gearbeitet habe und dafür bezahlt wurde, will ich abends nicht noch mehr arbeiten und dafür bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (11. November 2009)

Zeakros schrieb:


> Stimmt zu 100% und eben das ist das Problem.
> 
> Wenn ich 9 Stunden am Tag gearbeitet habe und dafür bezahlt wurde, will ich abends nicht noch mehr arbeiten und dafür bezahlen
> 
> ...



Wenn du eine Arbeit hast die dir Spaß bringt wirst du es nie als Arbeit empfinden. Wem Aion keinen Spaß bringt der sollte einfach aufhören. Ich würde nie ein Spiel spielen welches mir keinen Spaß bringt.

Es gibt nunmal ein paar Leute denen Aion so Spaß bringt wie es ist. Hiermit entschuldige ich mich für diese Leute.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nechbet_eds (11. November 2009)

Moin Moin,

ich bin ja nicht wirklich überrascht, dass Aion nicht dieses Überspiel ist, wie es in den WOW foren vor dem Release proglamiert wurde. Naja, jedes Spiel hat seinen reiz und seine Macken. Es gibt halt kein Spiel welches für jeden passt!

Also passt nicht wirklich zum thema des TE´s aber ich mußte es mal loswerden :-)

Danke
Nechbet


----------



## OldboyX (11. November 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Beitrag, aber du hast leider etwas missverstanden. der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist nicht das Thema meines Threads und auch nicht Aion schlecht zu machen.



Sorry, aber du schreibst, dass du "eine Pause brauchst" und, dass "70% deiner Bekannten aufgehört haben" und möchtest gerne wissen "woran das liegen könnte" und wenn man einen möglichen Grund liefert, dann glaubst du, es sei am Thema vorbei?

Ich denke, dass das was ich beschrieben habe, der Grund ist. Die "Karotte" ist bei Aion - im Vergleich zu WoW - einfach etwas schwerer zu erreichen (in Vielerlei Hinsicht, primär aber braucht alles "mehr Zeit") und da ist man als moderner WoW, WAR, AoC, HDRO instant maxlvl und äpix Verwöhnter-Spieler schnell demotiviert.

Außerdem ist es wirklich komisch, wenn jemand nach Meinungen und persönlichen Erfahrungen fragt und dann den Leuten vorwirft sie seien nicht sachlich.


----------



## Kalikas (11. November 2009)

Habe mich gefreut wie nen Schneekönig am Anfang, allerdings is tbei mir wegen den PvP Schluss.

Ich habe ein Zauberer auf Votan level 39 als Taube, kaum Elyos machen PvP, es sind fast nru Asmo da.

Dann dachte ich hey ok, zockste auf Thor nen Asmo hoch, und was ist? Ich finde keine Gilde,weil tausende Zauberer da sind und im PvP finde ich kaum Gegner nur wenn ACD von den Elyos mal was macht is tminimal was los.

Ich bin deswegen raus.


----------



## evalux (11. November 2009)

Zeakros schrieb:


> Wenn ich 9 Stunden am Tag gearbeitet habe und dafür bezahlt wurde, will ich abends nicht noch mehr arbeiten und dafür bezahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimme dir da zwar zu, muss aber sagen, dass DAS genau der Grund war, warum ich mit WoW aufgehört habe.

Raiden hatte für mich was von Job.

Ich glaub, den grössten Fehler, den man in Aion machen kann, ist, sofort auf MaxLevel powerzuleveln. Man verpasst da einfach zu sehr die schönen Seiten des Spiels.

Und ja, Aion ist im Vergleich zu WoW eine Art Kulturschock. Wer erst mit WotLK angefangen hat, WoW zu spielen, überlebt diesen Schock wahrscheinlich nicht. Wer aber von WoW nach mindestens 3 Jahren die Schnauze voll hat, ist hier richtig.


----------



## balfor (11. November 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> Habe mich gefreut wie nen Schneekönig am Anfang, allerdings is tbei mir wegen den PvP Schluss.
> 
> Ich habe ein Zauberer auf Votan level 39 als Taube, kaum Elyos machen PvP, es sind fast nru Asmo da.
> 
> ...



Lol - und dafür aun noch zusätzlich nen neuen Thread erstellt.........na dann GZ.

Kann weder bestätigen das es keine Gegner im Abyss gibt, noch das man als Zauberer keine Gilde findet. Denke es liegt in BEIDEN Fällen an Dir. Kann nur sagen das auf dem Server Kromede so gut wie immer was los ist im Abyss - und zwar sowohl auf Elyos wie auch auf Asmo Seite.

Aber warum wieder nen Thread erstellen um "rumzuwhinen" - Ich bin raus (und hiermit teile ich der Welt das mit!!).


----------



## Kalikas (11. November 2009)

balfor schrieb:


> Lol - und dafür aun noch zusätzlich nen neuen Thread erstellt.........na dann GZ.
> 
> Kann weder bestätigen das es keine Gegner im Abyss gibt, noch das man als Zauberer keine Gilde findet. Denke es liegt in BEIDEN Fällen an Dir. Kann nur sagen das auf dem Server Kromede so gut wie immer was los ist im Abyss - und zwar sowohl auf Elyos wie auch auf Asmo Seite.
> 
> Aber warum wieder nen Thread erstellen um "rumzuwhinen" - Ich bin raus (und hiermit teile ich der Welt das mit!!).



so ein Schwachsinn, auf Kromede ist ja noch weniger los als auf Votan oder Thor, im Realmforum, stehn schon Threads wo steht, wo seid ihr, oder ein Thread wo steht das die Amso mit absich tnicht mal gedefft haben,damit die Tauben was kriegen


----------



## balfor (11. November 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> so ein Schwachsinn, auf Kromede ist ja noch weniger los als auf Votan oder Thor, im Realmforum, stehn schon Threads wo steht, wo seid ihr, oder ein Thread wo steht das die Amso mit absich tnicht mal gedefft haben,damit die Tauben was kriegen



Dazu sage ich nur: Unwahres wird auch nicht wahrer wenn man es 100 mal postet......

Edit: Hab gerade mal ein bisschen in den Realmforen geguckt, wo sind denn Deine "Wo-seid-Ihr-ich-bin-ganz-alleine" oder "Heh-wir-lassen-Euch-auch-mal-was-daher-deffen-wir-nicht" Threads? Jo und seltsamer weise sinds nicht die Asmos sondern die Elyos (wenn man von Vorteil sprechen kann - meist gleicht es sich aus) die die Festungen halten. Aber naja Du hast sicherlich 100 Beispiele von Threads in denen wegen mangelnder Gegner gewhined wird, oder nicht?


----------



## Renegade123 (11. November 2009)

Mein erstes MMO war Asherons Call 2. Wie oft seh ich zum Schrank rüber, sehe das Spiel verstauben und frage mich warum ich es n'immer spiele. Achja, es gibt keine Server mehr...


----------



## Nàrdinel (11. November 2009)

Also auf Votan gehts eigentlich ganz gut mit dem PvP. Im Abyss findet man immer Gegner und auch die Riftgruppen ziehen regelmäßig durch die Gegend.


----------



## Kalikas (11. November 2009)

balfor schrieb:


> Dazu sage ich nur: Unwahres wird auch nicht wahrer wenn man es 100 mal postet......
> 
> Edit: Hab gerade mal ein bisschen in den Realmforen geguckt, wo sind denn Deine "Wo-seid-Ihr-ich-bin-ganz-alleine" oder "Heh-wir-lassen-Euch-auch-mal-was-daher-deffen-wir-nicht" Threads? Jo und seltsamer weise sinds nicht die Asmos sondern die Elyos (wenn man von Vorteil sprechen kann - meist gleicht es sich aus) die die Festungen halten. Aber naja Du hast sicherlich 100 Beispiele von Threads in denen wegen mangelnder Gegner gewhined wird, oder nicht?



http://de.aiononline.com/forums/server/vie...ce_category=102

achso und logg dich mal auf allen 3 Servern ein und gucke Dir die Abyss Maps regekmässig an und die Gildne mit Punkten dann wirst Du es sehn


----------



## DaaVee (11. November 2009)

Also mir geht es genauso Bis lvl 30 gespielt ich habe kiene Lust mehr zu Lvln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich habe ich Aion hoch angepriesen und es ist eig auch ein top spiel aber irgentwie fehlt mir was . 
Und ich seh das geht vielen so . Da nun meine Freunde mit rom angefangen haben habe ich meinen alten Acoount in rom wieder angefangen und versuch 55 zu werden . Habe mir aus überlegt meinen aion Account gg rom gold zu tauschen oder so etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber leider ist dies ja verboten ^^ DEswegen lass ich das mal besser ...


----------



## balfor (11. November 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> http://de.aiononline.com/forums/server/vie...ce_category=102
> 
> achso und logg dich mal auf allen 3 Servern ein und gucke Dir die Abyss Maps regekmässig an und die Gildne mit Punkten dann wirst Du es sehn



LOL - Toller Thread, vor allem das DATUM und der Kontext des Ganzen (das ist das was sich Einem erschließt sobald man Texte RICHTIG liest und auch RICHTIG versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). 

Im Übrigen: Ich spiel in einer Legion (so heisst das nämlich bei Aion - scheinst immer noch in nem anderen Game zu sein) die unter den Top 5 auf Kromede (Elyos) ist. Ich gucke mir auch regelmässig die Maps an - Du scheinbar nicht, daher musst ja alte Threads ausgraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Klos1 (11. November 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Stimme dir da zwar zu, muss aber sagen, dass DAS genau der Grund war, warum ich mit WoW aufgehört habe.
> 
> Raiden hatte für mich was von Job.
> 
> ...



/sign

Raiden ist auch sowas von Arbeit. Du hast immer feste Termine, musst dich um Tränke und Gold für Rep-Kosten kümmern und wirklich Spass macht die Inni auch nur die ersten paar mal.
Das war auch der Grund, warum ich mit Wow aufgehört habe. Raiden ist eine Zeit lang ganz lustig, aber dann ist es nur noch anstrengend. Und außer Raid gibt es später auch in Wow leider nicht mehr allzuviel. PvP ist für die Tonne, da für Blizzard das, was eigentlich nur Beiwerk sein kann, nämlich Arena, der Haupt-PvP-Content ist. Und das find ich einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## corak (11. November 2009)

Solange es keinen Grund gibt ein Keep zu deffen wird es wahrscheinlich so bleiben, dass die Motivation sehr gering ist. Man bekommt nur was wenn man ein Keep erobert. Also einfach Keep einnehmen - nicht deffen - Keep weider einnehmen.
Kann man nur hoffen, dass NCSoft das schnell ändert. Daraus dann auf einen unterbevölkerten Server zu schliessen ist aber nicht korrekt.


----------



## robsenq (11. November 2009)

Ich hatte um die 30 auch nen kleines Motivationsproblem.
Mein Tipp: Spiel mal was anderes (CoD 6 beispielsweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Zwing dich aufjedenfall nicht zum spielen.


----------



## Kehlas (11. November 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Toll endlich bist du wieder bei deinem Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke für deinen Beitrag, aber deine unhöflich und unsachliche Ausdrucksweise mir gegenüber, zeigt mir dein geistiges Niveau. Genau solche Leute wie du machen Foren kaputt und nicht Leute wie ich, die deiner Meinung nach Sinnlosen Müll schreiben. Ähhh..aber das hast du jetzt sicherlich nicht verstanden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Beitrag, aber deine unhöflich und unsachliche Ausdrucksweise mir gegenüber, zeigt mir dein geistiges Niveau. Genau solche Leute wie du machen Foren kaputt und nicht Leute wie ich, die deiner Meinung nach Sinnlosen Müll schreiben. Ähhh..aber das hast du jetzt sicherlich nicht verstanden..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie kann man denn von einer Ausdrucksweise, die du persönlich als unhöflich empfindest, auf ein geistiges Niveau schliessen? Ich mache das an Inhalten fest, die bei deinem traurigen Eröffnungspost leider nicht vorhanden sind. Was hast du denn gedacht wie Leute auf einen Whinepost reagieren? Und allein die Fragestellung in deinem Post, wenn man davon überhaupt sprechen kann, ist schon abstrus. Die Leute sollen jetzt erraten, weshalb dir das Spiel nicht mehr gefällt?
Ist doch ganz einfach. Du magst eben WoW. Hast du ja auch lang und breit geschrieben. Die Frage ist nicht, ob du eine Aion Pause machen solltest, sondern warum du überhaupt von dort weggegangen bist (Achtung: Rhetorische Frage.. BITTE KEINE ANTWORT!)?


----------



## Kalikas (12. November 2009)

balfor schrieb:


> LOL - Toller Thread, vor allem das DATUM und der Kontext des Ganzen (das ist das was sich Einem erschließt sobald man Texte RICHTIG liest und auch RICHTIG versteht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist echt Vorurteilhaft, sry.


----------



## Kalikas (12. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Solange es keinen Grund gibt ein Keep zu deffen wird es wahrscheinlich so bleiben, dass die Motivation sehr gering ist. Man bekommt nur was wenn man ein Keep erobert. Also einfach Keep einnehmen - nicht deffen - Keep weider einnehmen.
> Kann man nur hoffen, dass NCSoft das schnell ändert. Daraus dann auf einen unterbevölkerten Server zu schliessen ist aber nicht korrekt.



genau das Problem ist auch bei Warhammer, die Raiden lieber Keeps aneinander vorbei.


----------



## xerkxes (12. November 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> genau das Problem ist auch bei Warhammer, die Raiden lieber Keeps aneinander vorbei.



Bei Warhammer gibts allerdings Belohnungen fürs deffen. Da man deiner Aussage nach trotzdem aneinander vorbeiraidet würde ein solches System auch in Aion nichts bringen.

Die Spieler machen das System...


----------



## Roy1971 (12. November 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Beitrag, aber deine unhöflich und unsachliche Ausdrucksweise mir gegenüber, zeigt mir dein geistiges Niveau. Genau solche Leute wie du machen Foren kaputt und nicht Leute wie ich, die deiner Meinung nach Sinnlosen Müll schreiben. Ähhh..aber das hast du jetzt sicherlich nicht verstanden..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Sinn dieses Threats hab ich wohl auch nicht verstanden. Für mich ist die Fragestellung allein schon sinnlos. Und man bekommt eigentlich schon durch die Fragestellung den Eindruck, dass es hier nicht um eine "Pause" von Aion geht. Ist halt wieder nur son Threat, der darauf abzielt, die Pro´s und ganz besonders die Contra´s hervorzuheben. Solche Threats gibt´s wirklich schon zu hauf. Und so langsam wär ich dafür, dass die Moderatoren solche Threats schon im Ansatz schließen. 

Ich kann mir auf jeden Fall nicht vorstellen, dass Du ernsthaft eine Antwort auf die Frage, ob DU mit Aion pausieren sollst, erwartest. Und das mittlerweile viele Leute sich über solche Threats nur noch genervt aufregen, nach dem Motto "wieder son mimimi-Threat" kann ich schon verstehen. Es werden dann ja auch immer die gleichen Beiträge allá "ich mag nicht grinden" "open pvp ist ....." "aion ist dies" und "Aion ist das" "xyz ist besser" ect. geschrieben. 

Die wirklich sinnvollen Threats, ggf. mit konstruktiver Kritik, gibts hier kaum. Und ich frag mich so langsam, was einige User davon haben, wenn sie, wie eine Schallplatte, immer wieder die gleichen Parolen abspulen. Und leider (ohne Namen zu nennen) sind es fast immer wieder die gleichen User.


----------



## demoscha (12. November 2009)

ich mache ne pause wegen der performance probleme, die ich habe. in außengebieten 120 frames und in städten un im abbys bei burgenschlachten übles geruckel.

ansonsten find ich das spiel super.
aber wenn ich das pvpve nicht mitmachen kann, weils ruckelt wie hulle, hab ich keinen bock drauf!

mfg akim


----------



## balfor (12. November 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> Du bist echt Vorurteilhaft, sry.



LOL


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Bei Warhammer gibts allerdings Belohnungen fürs deffen. Da man deiner Aussage nach trotzdem aneinander vorbeiraidet würde ein solches System auch in Aion nichts bringen.
> 
> Die Spieler machen das System...



Sind es die Belohnungen wert, dass man sie mitnimmt? Kennt er die Änderungen in WAR oder spielt er das Game schon nicht mehr? Kennst du das Game aktuell? Scheinbar nicht, sonst könntest du ja direkt sagen, ob die Leute immer noch so spielen wie am Anfang oder ob es besser geworden ist und wieso.

Ich verstehe nie so ganz wie man Posts mit absolut keiner Aussage wie am Fliessband produzieren kann, aber hier ist es offensichtlich:
Man nehme Satz 1, den man mal irgendwo gelesen hat, addiere Satz 2 aus einem komplett anderen Kontext und erhält ein kleines braunes Häufchen, dass man am besten direkt entsorgt.


----------



## Brilliantix (12. November 2009)

Turboschorsch schrieb:


> hmm .. manche leute nehmen ein sachlich geführtes Thema immer wieder zu persönlich....
> na ja
> 
> Ich persönlich mach jetzt mit meinem SM 36 Schluss/Pause? bis das sich das Spiel vielleicht doch noch
> ...




ich sehe es ganz genau so , das is auch ein grund warum ich mit lvl 35 (kleriker) aufgehört habe auch ich hab 5 jahre ein anderes mmo gespielt ok von daher bin ich vieleicht verwöhnt was das questen betrifft ,instanzen usw usw ich hab mir von Aion einfach was anderes erhofft ich hab nun ganz mit mmo´s aufgehört und witme mich nun wieder den ganz normalen pc/consolen games was  mir auch viel spass macht immerhin hab ich das 5 jahre lang vernachlässigt ^^


----------



## xerkxes (12. November 2009)

@corak

Es gibt in jedem meiner posts eine Aussage, auch in dem von dir neuerdings ungustiös kritisiertem. Wer sie dennoch nicht erkennt oder als nichtig erachtet, kann meine Beiträge ja gern überlesen.

Du musst ja mittlerweile sehr gefrustet von Aion sein. Lass mal etwas Dampf ab oder botte ein Weilchen anstatt zu grinden, das entspannt dich vielleicht wieder.


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

Zum Thema wolltst du dann vorsichtshalber nichts mehr sagen? Wie überraschend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (12. November 2009)

Tja, die kurzfristige Themenänderung wurde von dir provoziert (war das nicht threadbashing von dir?). Ich hatte meinen Teil ja schon beigetragen.


----------



## Kalikas (12. November 2009)

balfor schrieb:


> LOL



ja nix lol, du hast gepostet da sman in Aion Legionen als Gemeinschaften bezeichnet und nicht wie in einen anderen Spiel, damit willst Du mir Unterstellen das ich von WoW komme. Das nenn ich Vorurteilhaft. Das mich in was eingestuft was nicht stimmt.


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Tja, die kurzfristige Themenänderung wurde von dir provoziert (war das nicht threadbashing von dir?). Ich hatte meinen Teil ja schon beigetragen.




Thread Bashing? Ich betreibe kein Thread Bashing nur weil ich einem Poster sage, dass er Unsinn schreibt. Ich habe dir ein paar Fragen zu deinem Post gestellt. Wenn das für dein zartes Gemüt zu viel ist, solltest du dich eventuell aus Foren komplett heraushalten, aber fang bitte nicht in jedem Post an zu weinen, weil du es nicht schaffst logische Posts zu schreiben.


----------



## xerkxes (12. November 2009)

Die Tatsache, dass wir beide uns aufgrund *deiner* Initiative gegen *meine Person* weitab vom Thema befinden gibt dir kein Indiz? Den Begriff threadbashing hast außerdem du anderswo erstmals ins Spiel gebracht. Jedesmal wenn ich Aion kritisiere mache ich auch nichts anderes als Spielern mitzuteilen, dass sie Unsinn schreiben/spielen/glauben. Wenn ich das tue ist es deiner Meinung nach threadbashing, tust du es ist es legitim. 

Du schaffst es doch selber nicht, dich herauszuhalten. Wenn Aion so super ist, dass spiels doch einfach schweigend und versuche nicht seine Schwächen zu kaschieren indem du Kritiker wie mich denunzierst.


----------



## balfor (12. November 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> ja nix lol, du hast gepostet da sman in Aion Legionen als Gemeinschaften bezeichnet und nicht wie in einen anderen Spiel, damit willst Du mir Unterstellen das ich von WoW komme. Das nenn ich Vorurteilhaft. Das mich in was eingestuft was nicht stimmt.



LOL wegen: "*Vorurteilhaft*" und nichts Anderem (guck das Wort mal im Duden nach ;P).

Und hab gepostet das man Legionen als Gemeinschaften bezeichet und Du diese Gilde nennst. Deine Eigenen Rückschlüsse auf Unterstellungen meinerseits, darfst Du ruhig anstellen. Richtig werden Sie deshalb nicht......

Aber wenn ich mir Dein MyBuffed Profil angucke steht dort das Du WoW zockst bzw. gezockt hast, was mir aber auch Wurscht ist. Worum es mir eigentlich ging ist, dass es Legion und nicht Gilde heisst. Vielleicht fängt der Prozess ein NEUES Spiel zu akzeptieren schon damit an, dass man nicht mit Begrifflichkeiten aus ANDEREN Spielen (was auch immer für welche) rum wirft, sondern auch die Begriffe aus dem NEUEN Spiel benutzt. Eventuell merkt man dann das es sich bei dem NEUEN Spiel nicht um einen Klon von XXX oder YYY handelt, sondern ein eigenes Spiel mit eigenen Regeln, Gesetzmässigkeiten und Begrifflichkeiten ist.
Aber wenn man natürlich mit Vorurteilen behaftet (oder "vorurteilhaft") an ein neues Spiel geht, braucht man sich nicht wundern wenns keinen Spass macht.


----------



## MoVedder (12. November 2009)

Kennt ihr Ragnarok Online?
Wenn man mal nen Char auf lvl 99 gespielt hat ( min 300 spielstunden, wahrscheinlich um weiten mehr), kann man rebirthen und wieder von lvl 1-99 rebirth zocken, und da brauch man das 5 fache an exp. Ich habs bis lvl 95 gemacht und kapituliert. Ähnlich wie bei Aion, ginng es nur um das beste eq, verdammt viel Geld zu haben, um am Ende im Pvp alles um zu roxxorn. Ich habs geschafft, hatte eq im Wert vom 100 mio ZENY, aber irgendwann findet man doch ne Freundin, und sieht, dass solche China MMOS, einfach zu viel Zeit in Kauf nehmen, und einfach Lebensinhalt vergewaltigen.

Aion habe ich noch nicht gespielt, kenne es nur vom Kumpel, und gegen Ragnarok Online ist es harmlos, nur dennoch, verbraucht es eben verdammt viel zeit.
Die sogenannte "Spielsucht" kommt dann erst, wenn dem Spieler ein nicht all zu schweres, aber auch nicht all zu leichtes Ziel gesetzt wird, bzw. ein nächstes Ziel sich dauernd in unmittelbarer nähe ist.Man möchte es dann eben realisieren, und weiss man schafft es und wird danach besser sein! Ich weiss nicht wie es in Aion ist, aber ich denke @ TE, dass er einfach kein Ziel vor Augen hat, nicht auf das er sich im Spiel mehr "freuen" kann. KP, jedem das seine. Ich z.B. hab das Hardcore Grinden von damals ( es gab nicht mal sowas wie Quest in Ragnarok- sprich ich hab bestiimmt 1milliarden Monster gekillt, wenn nicht sogar mehr) einfach nur satt, und bin mir nicht sicher, ob eben Aion das nun auch von mir wie damals abverlangen wird.

Ich habe jedoch gehört, dass es ja einen Patch demnächst geben wird, danach werde ich wohl mal reinschauen, denn wie ich Koreanische Mmos kenne, kommt die Probezeit wohl erst nach einem bestimmten abgesicherten Geld in ihrer Kasse raus.

So long.


----------



## Nerolon (12. November 2009)

jo mir gehts genauso finde das spiel eigendlich ja gelungen aber ergendwas fehlt... naja ich fang wieder das böööse 3buchstabenspiel an^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeakros (12. November 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Kennt ihr Ragnarok Online?
> Wenn man mal nen Char auf lvl 99 gespielt hat ( min 300 spielstunden, wahrscheinlich um weiten mehr), kann man rebirthen und wieder von lvl 1-99 rebirth zocken, und da brauch man das 5 fache an exp. Ich habs bis lvl 95 gemacht und kapituliert. Ähnlich wie bei Aion, ginng es nur um das beste eq, verdammt viel Geld zu haben, um am Ende im Pvp alles um zu roxxorn. Ich habs geschafft, hatte eq im Wert vom 100 mio ZENY, aber irgendwann findet man doch ne Freundin, und sieht, dass solche China MMOS, einfach zu viel Zeit in Kauf nehmen, und einfach Lebensinhalt vergewaltigen.
> 
> Aion habe ich noch nicht gespielt, kenne es nur vom Kumpel, und gegen Ragnarok Online ist es harmlos, nur dennoch, verbraucht es eben verdammt viel zeit.
> ...



Oh ja. Komischerweise fühlte ich mich, nach paar Wochen Aion, ziemlich an Ragnarok erinnert.
Wobei Ragnarok auch eine ziem,ich eigenartige Community hatte/vielleicht noch hat. 
Ragnarok bestand aus 1-2 PVP events die Woche, stumpfem Monster killen, ohne Sinn und Verstand UND....ja....chatten. Stundenlang herumsitzen und chatten XD
Und wer dann noch Lust hatte, farmte sinnfreie, aber rare Items. Z.b. gabs da so eine Schleife, glaub Droprate 0,04% Die hatte keinerlei Stats, aber sie war rar und gab einen Grund, 10000de Mobs zu verprügeln.

So schlimm stehts bei Aion allerdings nun wirklich nicht. Allerdings gibts deutliche Parallelen.
Im ürbigen.....warum wird immer ausgegraben, daß Shooterspieler WOW spielen?
Mal ehrlich: Ob ich nun ballernd herumrenne, oder in Aion Millionen Mobs grinde und da meine Rota fahre....vom Anspruch her, tut sich das gar nichts.


----------



## Nerolon (12. November 2009)

was viele leute antreibt mmo´s zuspielen ist die story ... hat aion aber nicht richtig ...hat eine aber halt nicht so ausgereift mit deteils und sie ist zukurz obwohl sie nichtmal richtig begonnen hat . bei wow gab es bücher und natürlic wc3 für die leute die die bücher nicht gelesen haben ...


----------



## Thoriumobi (13. November 2009)

Nerolon schrieb:


> was viele leute antreibt mmo´s zuspielen ist die story ... hat aion aber nicht richtig ...hat eine aber halt nicht so ausgereift mit deteils und sie ist zukurz obwohl sie nichtmal richtig begonnen hat . bei wow gab es bücher und natürlic wc3 für die leute die die bücher nicht gelesen haben ...



Naja, also ich bin auch jemand, für den die Story wichtig ist, ich glaube aber wir sind eher eine Minderheit, den meisten ist der Storykram wohl ziemlich wurscht, ganz besonders dem PvP Zerg. ^^


----------



## Klos1 (13. November 2009)

Wenn ich Story will, dann zock ich ein Single-Rollenspiel. Bei Online-Games ist mir das latte. Da will ich nur nen PvP-Zerg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pooboon (13. November 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Hallo Aion Community... Dies soll keine direkte Umfrage sein, sondern ich möchte nur allgemein mal ein anliegen loswerden.
> Vorweg bitte nur sachliche Meinungen dazu, danke.
> 
> Und zwar hab ich das Problem, das bei mir irgendwie die "Luft" raus ist. Ich spiele jetzt Aion seit dem Release und habe mir einen Spiritmaster auf Stufe 30 erspielt. Ich muß sagen, das ich am Anfang von Aion sehr begeistert war und es mir auch jetzt noch ganz gut gefällt. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, das bei bei diesem Spiel irgendetwas fehlt. Ich habe vorher ein hier jetzt nicht genanntes MMO 4 Jahre gespielt und wollte einfach mal was anderes probieren. Worauf ich hinaus will ist, geht es da nur mir so oder geht es dem einen oder anderen von euch auch so, das eben irgendwie das gewisse etwas fehlt. Ich weiß man sollte Aion nicht mit einem bestimmten anderen MMo vergleichen, aber man hat eben viele Sachen  in einem anderen MMO lieb gewonnen und die vermisst man einfach in Aion. (ich rede nicht von Erfolgen sondern von Features).
> ...



Nein geht mir genauso - das Spiel ist gut ohne Frage, aber irgendwie...ich denke ich werds auch nicht sehr lange spielen, da fehlt mir irgendwas. Ich für meinen Teil werde mir Earthrise mal anschauen, da ich seit neocron auf ein vernünftiges, nicht fantasy basierendes, Mmo warte und dort vieles ist, was ich mir seitdem wünsche. Solange werde ich Aion weiterspielen - wie gesagt Aion ist gut, aber mir fehlt da irgendwas, was mich so richtig begeistert.


----------



## Zeroeight (13. November 2009)

*einfach nur lustig hier einige sachen wieder einmal zu lesen...* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*was wollt ihr?* 


*nach 2 wochen gleich das endlevel erreicht haben, am besten bei nur 2 stunden spielen pro tag???*

wie aufregend!!!

*das jeder boss gleich, am besten für jeden, das beste item droppt???
vielleicht noch jeder mob irgend etwas besonderes droppt???*

gehst du einmal in eine instanz und danach nie wieder, juuhuuuu!!!
haust du 100 mobs und hast alles was du willst, bravo!!!

*jeder genauso ausgestattet ist wie jeder andere???*

wie langweilig!!!

*unendlich viele quest mit am besten soviel exp, das man nach jedem quest level up hat???*

ok, hätten auch 50 quest gereicht für das game, clap!!!

*wollt ihr zu jedem quest ein gamemaster zur seite, der euch führt???*

das ist so, als würde mir jemand ein buch vorlesen und dazu brauch ich nicht ein online-game spielen!!!

_und so könnte man das ganze geflame weiter fortführen..._


*ich finde Aion so wie es ist sehr gelungen, 
hatte bisher nicht einmal probleme mit quests gehabt (genau wie andere aus legion oder bekanntenschaften aus dem spiel), man muss sie nur finden... (bin lvl 43 mittlerweile)

wenn man sich ein wenig mit dem spiel wirklich beschäftigt hat man ne menge spass, 
aber wenn man unter erfolgsdruck steht und immer der beste sein möchte, mit allen hilfmitteln die ein rechner sowie computerprogramme bieten kann, spielt einfach etwas anderes...

kein anderes online-rollen-game war am anfang perfekt...

UND AION HAT VIELE GUTE EIGENSCHAFTEN, DIE ANDERE SPIELE NICHT EINMAL NACH JAHREN ERREICHT HABEN!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

UND MANCHMAL IST ES AUCH NICHT VERKEHRT MAL EINE SPIELPAUSE ZU MACHEN UND SICH UM SEIN EIGENES LEBEN ZU KÜMMERN, BZW. AUCH NEUE KRAFT UND MOTIVATION FÜRS SPIEL TANKEN!!!**
EIN SPIEL BLEIBT EIN SPIEL UND NICHT DIE WIRKLICHKEIT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne an den beitragersteller, wenn du ner meinung bist eine pause zu machen, mach sie und guck vielleicht in 3 monaten nochmal rein und lass einfach solch forenbeiträge, die eh nur zu sinnlosen diskussionen ausarten!!!... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder spiel weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






*


----------

